# The Sinn U1 - What Most People Don't Understand About Sinn



## rabbit3001

Today I'd like to share my experience with you regarding my Sinn U1 while trying to illustrate that most of Sinn's watches are far more (or less) than what they appear to be at a first glance. 
I might very well go into detail once I begin typing and English is not my mother tongue, so please be warned. Also, I only have my iPhone at hand so photography might fall a little short on this one. 
Now that we've got that out of the way, sit back, get yourself a cup of coffee (preferably in the super awesome WUS mug) and I hope that you enjoy my write up!

*How We First Met:

*








My story with the U1 began back in January 2016 when I bought my first one at an AD in my home town. It truly was love at the first sight. The model that aroused my interest was tegimented and on the Chronissimo leather strap (picture above).
At this point I've been into watches for maybe 5 months and of course I've been looking at the higher end offerings of the big Swiss brands already, including the Omega SMPc, the Tudor Black Bay and Pelagos and the Rolex Submariner.
Being a collegian with a side job at a gas station, my watch budget didn't allow for a big purchase at first. But after more than a year of saving every penny (or well, cent) I was finally ready to pull the trigger on the U1.
It was my first watch for well over 1000€.
To this point, I've owned a Seiko SKX007 (honestly, who hasn't owned a nice automatic, budget friendly Seiko at one point?!), a Citizen NY0040 and finally a Squale 1521 in PVD. All of these have always been sold to fund the next bigger purchase and so the Squale 1521 had to make space for the U1. 
My expectations were very high. I expected a luxury item for this kind of money and that's when the hot mess began. At this point in time, I was a snob. I have to admit that. I wanted a flawless product for my money, at least meeting, if not exceeding my expectations.
I'm VERY hard to please as a customer, I also got to admit that, so it was well within the first week of owning my tiny pocket submarine when I noticed that the bezel had quite a bit of play. I was shocked. I was certain that something broke inside the bezel mechanic as all my previous watches never had such a strange and maybe even sloppy bezel action.
So I contacted Sinn just to be told in a lengthy reply that it was just how it's meant to be. I was very upset - I thought that they just didn't care about me as a customer and even worse, their own product ...
But I still adored this incredibly special and unique design. So what was the next logical thing for me to do? - Right, sell it, buy another U1 while having my fingers crossed that this one would be better. And in fact, the second one was. At least a tiny bit. But I still wasn't satisfied. So the game started all over again until I ended up with my FOURTH U1 which still featured this sloppy bezel action. In retrospect I should have just sent my first U1 in to let Sinn at least try to "fix" the bezel.
Needless to say that I lost quite a bit of money while playing this "game" just to end up in the position of no longer being able to be happy with the U1 (life of a WIS, what can I say?). So No. 4 went, and in came a Tudor Black Bay which also only stayed for a month even though no matter how hard I tried, I wasn't able to find a single flaw with the watch. But why didn't it satisfy me? I've kept asking myself this very question for quite some time and by now I finally know the answer. But more on that later on ...

*My U1 Today:

*








In late April this year while randomly scrolling through Chrono24, I stumbled across a brand new U1 with the ETA2824-2 still inside. People who know their stuff probably also know that I managed to pull off the impossible in this instance. For people who aren't into Sinn as much: yes this is THAT rare since Sinn switched to the Sellita SW200-1 in early 2013.
Given that my opinion about the U1 has changed quite drastically since I last owned one, plus the seller being an AD, who even had Sinn confirm that indeed an ETA was ticking inside, I decided to break my piggy bank and go for it! And to this day I'm super glad I did and I can honestly say that I've discovered a side of the U1 that changed everything for me. Even though my current example isn't perfect yet. She still needs to see the doctor once again before I can enjoy her to the fullest. Sinn however is already aware of that and they offered me to fix my U1 at any time so I can't help but be pleased with that.

*What Most People Don't Understand About Sinn:

*








In my opinion many people sadly can't appreciate Sinn watches to their fullest potential because their image of Sinn is askew.
In the following I refer mainly to Sinn's diver's watches as well as their aviation pieces.
Most buyers think that they spent possibly thousands of dollars on a luxury item and that couldn't be further from the truth IMHO. In fact I believe that this is one of the main reasons for flipping an aforementioned Sinn. 
This very passage might be a bit controversial and of course you can always disagree with me but no matter what, I'd love to hear your opinion.

Again, I've also been guilty for regarding Sinn watches as luxury items and maybe even a status symbol, but after flipping a few very nice and even luxury watches myself, I realized more and more that Sinn watches are in a different category all together. Once the realization hit me like a freighttrain my interest in Sinn was afire again.
The next thing I did was bombarding the Sinn customer service with countless technical questions (I can highly recommend that by the way for anyone interested in knowing more about their Sinn :-!) which were all answered in great detail. I was even referred to the head of technical development himself who handled my extensive interrogation very friendly and professionally.
After all my questions were finally answered (thanks again to Mr. Schonefeld), my opinion on Sinn was set:
Sinn watches are no luxury goods. Sinn build tools. And even though the term tool watch is heavily over used these days, if you ask me, that's exactly what Sinn watches are. They are highly specialized tools for professionals. Whether or not you are looking for something like that, is of course up to you. But I really encourage everyone to regard Sinn as just that. And once you really think about it, it just makes sense. I can assure you that the Sinn watch you receive is sophisticated all the way through. No matter what I asked Mr. Schonefeld, Sinn has a ginormous list of specifications and tolerances right up to the last screw. Examples?

I noticed that the lume on my U1 was pretty dim compared to my Seiko SRP777 new turtle and that the hands were brighter than the dial. Being the hard to please customer that I am, I decided to ask Sinn about that to make sure that nothing on my watch was defective or out of tolerance. Less than one hour after asking, I received a lengthy reply about Sinn's lume specifications and that's when I noticed how complex designing a watch from scratch really is.
First of all, the compound Sinn use isn't just regular Super-LumiNova C1. The specifications for the U1 for example read, that being a diver's watch, the lume should rather be long lasting instead of super bright at first (one of the more common things U1 owners seem to complain about). That's because Sinn can't just assume that every diver "charges up" their passively lumed watch right before entering the water. Rather, e.g. some special force members might go diving in the middle of the night, in which case the watch probably hasn't seen any kind of light for hours, yet they need a clearly readable watch. A luminous compound that's bright at first might look cooler but in fact it wastes so much of the stored energy at the beginning that this wasted energy is missing to keep the watch illuminated in the long run.
That's why Sinn have a luminous compound made just for them that meets their specifications.
There even is a specification for the application of the lume. In this case the spec. reads that the hands and the bezel pip should always be brighter than the dial markings to assist the reading of the most important functions underwater. That's apparently especially important since the diver's cognitive abilities might be reduced at times, while submerged. 
I think it's pretty impressive what Sinn included in their lume spec. sheet and again, it just all makes sense.
And I can assure anyone out there, worrying about the supposedly poor lume of the U1, that the watch is always easily readable once your eyes are adjusted to the dark environment, even after more than 10 hours! I tested that myself. I don't know about you guys, but that's just what I ultimately want when it comes to lume.

Another example I can give from the top of my head is about my former nemesis: bezel play!
It's true that the bezel on my Black Bay felt like heaven. It was just a pleasure to operate. But boy, once either the watch or my hands (Lord behold, or even both) came in contact with the slightest amount of water, the bezel jammed regularly and I simply couldn't even get a grip on it. That makes it useless for actual diving if you ask me, as a nonprofessional diver. 
Now looking at my U1, yes, the bezel has play in every direction and it doesn't feel nearly as satisfying to play with it but it is THE perfect bezel for actual diving.
Just like the lume of Sinn watches, the bezel is just thought out all the way through.
After asking Mr. Schonefeld about the function of the bezel, he again revealed to me what Sinn had to incorporate into their design, in order to create, in my opinion, the perfect dive watch bezel.
First of all the bezel has to be operable at any time, in even the harshest environments and maybe even with the thickest gloves on. That's why Sinn designed the bezels on their diver's watches to be a tad looser so that the diver can operate the bezel using one thumb only. That's also the reason for these pill-shaped cutouts on the edge of the bezel. Apparently they turned out to offer the best grip in even the most severe conditions.
I can also confirm that out of all my watches, the bezel on my U1 is by far the easiest to operate at any given moment. Furthermore, a little bit of room or play under the bezel is needed so that dirt, salt - or even ice crystals won't build up as easily, which might, in the end, lead to an inoperable bezel. Needless to say that no serious diver or operator would ever want that to happen. While enabling all these features listed above, the bezel is still extremely secure and mine has never moved unintentionally.
Simply put: Sinn's bezels are designed for real divers. How often did the bezels on my other watches get stuck after swimming in the ocean? I stopped counting by now. I mean yes, that was always fixable by putting the watch in a sink full of warm water back in the hotel room, but right "in the field'" the bezel was useless often times.
So please keep that in mind when buying a Sinn watch as I've heard even very seasoned watch reviewers complain about the odd bezel action.

*Conclusion:

*








All that said, if you aren't looking for that tool like aspect in a watch and rather want a tightly engineered piece of jewelry, which of course also has it's merits that we enjoy so much at times, better look elsewhere or you might end up being disappointed.
Don't get me wrong, the U1 is still engineered to tight tolerances so that it performs impeccably as a tool, but it simply isn't meant to be a luxury good in the first place, if you ask me.
At this point I'd like to include that I'm well aware that many might argue that the only true "tool divers" out there are quartz watches or maybe even cheap, reliable mechanical watches like the SKX007, because they are affordable and just an extra piece of security for the diver, since no one dives without a diving computer anyways anymore. But I'd disagree with that.
No matter what area you choose to look at, there are always high end tools for absolutely everything. There are high end chainsaws, high end lawn mowers, high end mixers, high end knives and heck, I even saw a high end apple cutter once! ... you get the point.
Would cheaper tools often times work as well as their high end counter parts? In 95% of the cases I'd definitely say yes, but when it comes to those last 5%, now that's what high end tools are built for!
So for me personally the description of high end diving tools is what fits Sinn diving watches best. And in fact, the U1 was independently tested and certified as a piece of diving equipment, not just a divers watch. 
Yes, the U1 might be superfluous in a world full of diving computers, but that doesn't diminish it's capability as a tool in the first place.

*Finally Onto The Review:*

I'm glad that you made it this far! :-!
I really think that all the above needed to be said to hopefully help potential buyers make a decision, as I think this point of view might change the way you look at a Sinn watch from now on.
Before I dive into the actual review however (pun intended), I feel that I need to state that my watch already has been sent back to Sinn, because the milling of my case wasn't the way it should be. Without hesitation Sinn agreed to replace the faulty section of the case and they even tried to further adjust my movements accuracy, which however sadly didn't turn out all that well. That's why I earlier said that my Sinn needs to be sent to Frankfurt again (all potential fees have been covered by Sinn by the way). So you might want to keep all of that in mind while reading through my review.

*U1 Sepc. Sheet:

*








Case diameter: 43mm
Bezel diameter: 44mm
Lug to lug: 50.5mm
Case thickness: 13.8mm
Case thickness from the mid-section: 11.5mm
Lug width: 22mm
Crown diameter: 7mm
Dial diameter: 32mm
Weight of the watch head: 112g
Weight with the large deployant buckle rubber strap, sized for my wrist: 176g
(It's habitat, my wrist, measures 18cm or 7 inches in circumference)

*1. Case:

*








































If you are not familiar with the Sinn U-Series of watches, let me first state that the entire case, including the bezel, the case back and the crown are made of highly corrosion -, and in fact even sea water resistant, submarine steel that is produced by thyssenkrupp AG. They've developed this special steel for the outer hulls of the U212 series of submarines for the German navy. These currently are the most modern non-nuclear submarines in the world. Why Sinn chose this steel is very obvious. It's sea water resistant, without any kind of residual magnetism and around 155% harder than regular 316L stainless steel, which is usually used for all kinds of watches. Furthermore the steel's ductility makes it very crack resistant.
The case is made by SUG (Sächsische Uhrentechnologie GmbH Glashütte) and is rather classically shaped with downward curving lugs, which, in combination with the slightly protruding case back and the crown at 4, which even has a little recessed area on the flank of the watch, should allow the watch to be worn very comfortably.
The lug to lug length of slightly over 50mm might sound intimidating at first but we'll get to that later on. The watch certainly is big but not too big. It's designed as a tool, remember? And the last thing a diver wants is "searching" for the time on a tiny watch while welding pipes under an oil rig. 
The case is sealed by viton gaskets which, as far as I know, make the watch helium "proof", meaning, that the watch can do without a helium escape valve. Also these gaskets do a good job keeping out the moisture in the air which normally could penetrate regular gaskets rather easily. This doesn't make the watch completely moisture free but it greatly increases service intervals. Furthermore these special gaskets surly help keeping the watch water tight to up to 1000m/ 100bar.
The lug width of 22mm makes sense in comparison to the rest of the case. I usually am a fan of watches with a 20mm lug width but I can't help but love the proportions here. The distance from the spring bar to the case is rather small however and you have to really squeeze a 1.5mm thick Nato strap through there, but it works in the end. 
The case back is a slightly domed cap which displays all the important specs of the watch, as well as an individual serial number.
I appreciate that Sinn kept it classic in the case department. This makes the case itself quite versatile. Also: Lug holes! b-)

*2. Bezel:

*








The unidirectional bezel, as mentioned above, is also made out of submarine steel. In addition, it's also undergone Sinn's tegiment(ation?) process which not only makes the material ever so slightly darker, but increases it's hardness to about 1500 Vickers (for comparison, regular 316L offers about 220 Vickers (At this point I'd also like to add that it's possible to order the U1 fully tegimented, meaning with a tegimented case and bracelet. This however not only increases the watch's hardness but it's cost as well)). This added scratch resistance is important since Sinn opted for a milled out and hand painted bezel, as opposed to a standard aluminum/ceramic insert which in theory always could become loose! This superlative hardness makes you worry less about potentially damaging the numbers on the bezel. For even further protection the bezel is secured into place by 3 screws (the 4th screw at 12 o'clock is only there to prevent the metal ring that attaches the bezel to the case, from rotating). This system allows the bezel not only to remain in place in case of a hard knock but also to be swapped easily (e.g. should you wish for a SDR bezel to mix things up). 
The bezel itself rides on a thin metal ring with portions of it bent up so that they prevent the bezel from rotating clockwise, while also acting as a spring which keeps the bezel in place, once set. This feature prevents accidentally lengthening the bottom time so that the diver always has enough air for his ascent. 
The bezel rotates with 60 clicks all the way around with just the right amount of effort to move it.
As mentioned before, it has some play which doesn't bother me the slightest. The bezel was always usable with one thumb and I really came to appreciate that, as it's a very fast and convenient way to set it.
At 12 o'clock sits an oversized luminous triangle, which, as far as I know, is held in place by the screw at 12 o'clock. It lines up perfectly in my case. This wide area of lume is incredibly easy to locate in the dark.
The first 15 minutes on the bezel are highlighted in black, in 30 second increments, while the rest of the minute marks are painted in red, to visually take them back a little.
The contrast between the silverish bezel and the black paint works really well. Although all the numbers are quite small. On the SDR version of the watch, the contrast on the bezel is even better, making it an even more potent bezel for diving IMO.

*3. Crown:

*
























The screw down crown is cleverly located at 4 o'clock which puts it out of the way for your wrist to move as freely as possible.
The knurling makes gripping the crown very easy, even with gloves on. It takes about 4 full rotations to unscrew the crown. A little twist is necessary for it to pop out into the winding position. This however is mostly the case with new watches in my experience and it might very well change over time, so that it instantly pops into the winding position after unscrewing the crown.
The ETA2824-2 in my U1 is the smoothest I've wound so far. Even the Black Bay with the same caliber wasn't as smooth. The crown flawlessly jumps between the different setting modes with very little wobble.
Screwing the crown back down always works smoothly on the first try and I haven't worried about cross threading it once.
On the tip of the crown, we find an old-school "S" for Sinn (which Sinn apparently used in the late 60's) but to me, it looks a bit like the Seiko S and the Skittles S had a baby.

*4. Dial:

*
































The dial is a glossy black which somehow still looks matt. No idea how else to describe it. Being black, it again fits the utilitarian nature of the U1.
Hour markers are a stark white which offers an amazing contrast to the dial. They were all printed with Sinn's lume formula. And now it gets special, if you ask me.
Sinn designers outdid themselves with the U1, if you ask me. Instead of copying the standard and maybe even classic dive watch face (triangle at 12, bars at (3,) 6 and 9 and dots everywhere else), they decided to implement little rectangles like I've never seen before (maybe closest to a Tudor Snowflake dial). At 3, 6, 9 and 12, the rectangles are way longer than elsewhere so that you can always easily locate where 12 o'clock is. This is further aided by again a little white rectangle under the 12 o'clock marker. 
Matching these very functional indices, Sinn chose a gigantic, white minute hand with a little tip to help precisely tell and set the time. Retaining the overall theme, the hour hand is just a shorter version of the minute hand which just makes sense. Both aforementioned hands feature a red base which is traditionally used in Sinn tool watches. The base on the hour hand displays more red which helps differentiate the hands even more (not that this is needed). The white portion of the hands is thickly hand applied luminous compound.
The red second hand is a little funky. At first it looks a bit like a classic meatball or lollipop second hand, just blurred out. In contrast to these classic second hand designs, it's not the "big part" of the hand that's applied with lume. Rather, it's it's tip and a small portion under the square as well. It kind of reminds me of a lighthouse. This might be the only shortcoming when it comes to the dial though. I think it would have been wiser to apply lume on the square and Mr. Schonefeld had to agree on that. He said that in this instance they wanted to match the second hand to the overall design and so it's function is not optimal. It's still usable however. Also, I couldn't help but notice that the white stripe under the square isn't quite the same length as the white tip. This could be improved IMO. 
Written under the 12 o'clock marker is the word "Sinn" in white and cursive. Above the 6 o'clock marker the dial reads "U1" "AUTOMATIK" "1000m/100bar". This time in red to visually put it in the background and that truly works. Quite small and in fact nearly invisible, we find "Made in Germany" in a glossy black partly left, and partly right next to the 6 o'clock marker, just above the minute ring.
Speaking of which, each minute marking is just a plain, white, non-luminous stroke which harmonizes fairly well with the rest of the dial. 
At 3 o'clock we also find a date display with a matching black background and white numbers on it. It's centered quite well as far as I can tell but I've noticed that I can sometimes look into the mechanic through there, when the light hits the dial in the right angle (look at the last picture above). I'll have that checked once my U1 is in Frankfurt for re-adjusting.
All in all, the positioning of the date is great as it usually always disappears completely until you really look for it. However I can't help but wonder if a red printing on the black wheel would have looked even better (take the EZM3 for instance). 
The dial truly is the overall highlight for me. It's unique, functional and pretty at the same time. Also it's incredibly easy to tell the time at just a quick glance. I think that has been pulled off only a handful of times in the history of dive watches.
To me, the U1's dial design definitely will become, or even already is, an absolute classic!

*5. Crystal:

*








Protecting the dial is a 3.5mm thick, flat sapphire crystal with AR coating on both sides, which sits nearly flush with the bezel, only protruding by a fraction of a millimeter. Sinn state that their AR coating is hardened to 1800 Vickers which, in theory, should make it nearly as hard as sapphire itself.
When clean, the crystal completely disappears at basically any angle, giving the impression that you could touch the dial and hands if you wanted to. It smudges relatively easy however which I personally don't mind. If this bothers you, you might find yourself wiping the crystal clean quite frequently during the day.
To me, the AR coating is a big plus and I don't understand why people often complain about it. It might scratch sooner or later, but I don't care about any kind of wear on my watches to be honest. If it would scratch, you could always easily have the crystal replaced or the coating removed entirely, so I don't see a problem in this regard whatsoever.
Furthermore I'm not a fan of highly reflective crystals, like on the Black Bay, so for me, an outer layer of AR is a must.

*6. Lume:

*
















The lume, as mentioned already, can be summed up in one word: functional. It simply just works.
It isn't the best in the business by any means but it does just exactly what Sinn wanted it to do: being consistently bright for as long as possible.
The small surface area of the second hand makes it the smallest illuminating part of the dial, which sometimes can't be spotted as quickly as everything else. But it's always there when you need it, slowly sweeping around to confirm that the watch is still running.
I will say however that Seikos new LumiBrite formula is just unbeatable in my experience. My SRP777 is bright like a torch at first for maybe the first hour and then drops to the same level of brightness as the U1 (maybe even a little brighter). Only after 8 hours + my U1 finally was able to beat the SRP777 which then started to fade quite rapidly.

*7. Movement:

*To me, the right movement is crucial in an instrument like watch.
I now openly confess that I cannot quite warm up with Sellita. Maybe it's the name, or the knowledge that they simply just copied the 2824-2 or that ETA successfully produces the 2824 since the 70's, while Sellita in comparison just started. I can't quite put my finger on it.
I know however that the second I spotted a brand new U1 which still had the ETA inside (probably my favorite workhorse movement) I had to make a decision as fast as possible and I'm glad I did! I really think that I purchased the last brand new U1 with an ETA caliber out there - and even from an AD with the full two year warranty.
Anyhow, the movement Sinn chose to power the venerable U1 was just the right choice in my book. The top grade 2824-2 is extremely reliable, pretty robust, decently accurate and super cost effective and easy to repair. Since I basically always wear my watch 24/7 the 38h power reserve is more than enough for me.
One should not forget that Sinn use special oils that enable the watch to function from -30° to up to 70° Celsius without a noticeable variation in accuracy!
All that said, logically I'm sure that the Sellita SW200-1 would perform equally well. There must be a reason why brands like Sinn, Oris and even IWC trust Sellita as their movement supplier. Furthermore Sinn is very happy with Sellita as their partner and I think we should support that. But I couldn't be happier with my ETA powered U1! 
My example currently runs at -5 sec per day since the failed attempt to adjust it. However, when I received it, it was nearly bang on with only about +1 sec per day! I hope this can be restored somehow once my watch is in Frankfurt once again.

*8. Strap Options:








*
































I chose my U1 to come on the famous Sinn silicone strap with the large deployant buckle with a diver's extension, which sits seamlessly to the case. There is also a small butterfly clasp available that might suit smaller wrists better. Also, one can purchase the U1 on a metal bracelet which is immensely comfortable and robust, as well as a waterproof leather strap which looks mighty cool too.
For me however, who's owned every possible strap at some point, the silicone strap is the one that makes the U1 shine. It's exactly the color the dial is and it's pre curved to fit one's wrist like a glove.
The strap reads "Sinn" in the nice, cursive font like on the dial on one side. The other side is just plain. The stainless steel dual trigger clasp is fairly sturdy and inspires confidence. On the outside of the buckle, again "Sinn" is written in cursive and on the inside you can read "Edelstahl" which translates to stainless steel. Being a regular stainless steel (probably 316L) the clasp scratches more easily than the case of the watch.
Since mine isn't tegimented however I could always have it re-blasted should I ever grow tired of the beaten up look (which I highly doubt to be honest).
The clasp is on the larger side which suits the overall aesthetic of the entire package. The divers extension is of the simple kind and adds about 16mm to the overall length of the strap. This should be sufficient for usage over a 5mm wet suit. It opens and closes very crisply and is overall fun to play with.
It probably also should be noted that there is no option for micro adjustment on the big clasp. But since you have to cut the strap to your liking anyway, you can adjust the length in 5mm increments which to me is definitely sufficient! My wrist swells and shrinks quite a bit during the day so that in my case, it doesn't make any sense to have finer adjustment points. But maybe I just got lucky and got the perfect fit, who knows.

*9. Wearability And Comfort:
*
















































The U1 is very comfortable. It might appear large on paper but on my 18cm/ 7 inch wrist, it's really not.
It isn't close to overlapping the edges of my upper wrist portion at all. Thanks to the domed case back, the case also nestles in quite a bit which effectively makes the watch only 11.5mm tall, when worn. I haven't developed any hot spots while wearing the watch, nor was my wrist tired after an exhausting day of wearing the U1. Moreover I couldn't feel the crown poke into the back of my hand at all.
The silicone strap is velvety smooth and only makes me sweat a bit when I'm doing sports.
The only negative here could potentially be the big buckle. While balancing the watch head out very well, I would have wished for a smaller option with a diver's extension, preferably even a tang buckle.

*My Final Opinion:
















*
To me, the U1 is full of personality. Maybe even more so than any other watch I've seen.
Is it perfect? No. Is it super versatile? No. Will it appeal to everyone? Definitely Not! But It's entirely it's own design and I greatly respect and appreciate that.
But that's not all. While being it's own thing, in the sea of submariner lookalikes, it still manages to be easily readable at a glance under every type of condition without looking plain and boring. That's a very hard combination to pull off in my book and that's the stuff icons are made of!
Logically the U1 never should be my favorite watch. But somehow it is. I normally tend to gravitate towards smaller, more versatile time pieces which play it safer.
It even got so far that I put the U1 up for sale in a moment of weakness, just after it came back from Frankfurt, but luckily I came to my senses and withdrew it again before someone was seriously interested. Funny thing is: I've never ever withdrawn a watch once up for sale. For me this always is a permanent decision but oddly it was different this time and I've learned my lesson never to sell the U1 again.
The aforementioned attraction towards smaller and more versatile watches lately made me reconsider a Tudor Pelagos. In a comparison thread of the Pelagos and a Sinn T2 on another big watch forum however I stumbled across a post by someone named "Hoppy". His reply was what made me have my "aha-moment". 
I hope it's okay to cite him as I think it's quite important for you to understand my situation with the watches of my past and why not a single one of them stayed for all too long (also it's the answer to the Tudor Black Bay mystery I left open at the beginning).
" ... While I love it in photos, I found the Pelagos somewhat boring in person. It is a very nice piece and is the size the Sub should be, but it almost has a lack of personality in person. Kind lf like a model who is stunning in photos but can't hold a conversation. You'd still tap it to say you did, but she isn't likely a keeper. ...".
The last two sentences totally describe my past adventures with the Black Bay and maybe even the MM300. Both very pretty watches in pictures and so highly praised that I just had to try them. But I quickly realized that something was missing and I never could put my finger on what that special something was, but I now have the answer. It's personality!
I should also mention that I'm a one watch person at heart and that's why it was always vital for me to have a fitting piece even for formal occasions. That might also have scared me away from the U1 the first time. Now that my entire perception has changed however, I no longer worry about versatility. Sure - there are watches that are a total no go with a suit IMO but I'm confident that I can and will pull off a U1 on a black Sinn alligator leather strap next time formal attire is required.
In the end, the U1 is just an extension of my personality and it ultimately embodies everything that I was looking for in a watch. It's definitely not perfect. But it doesn't need to be. I absolutely love every second of wearing it. Every time I see one, it instantly makes me smile and I get that warm feeling inside my chest that it is THE watch for me. I truly never experienced that before.

Anyway, thank you very much for taking the time and reading my little write up. I'm sure I forgot something important but if that's the case I'm simply going to edit the text again. In the future I'll make sure to include some action shots as well!
Please let me know your thoughts and maybe even own experiences - I'd love to read them!

P.S.: Greetings to Bill P., Sinn moderator on here, who inspired me to do this review!

Cheers, Dom


----------



## pearcyy

*Re: My Sinn U1 - What Most People Don't Understand About Sinn*

Wow, a thoroughly good read and great to have an honest insight into owning a Sinn. I did actually read every word, very interesting.


----------



## rabbit3001

*Re: My Sinn U1 - What Most People Don't Understand About Sinn*



pearcyy said:


> Wow, a thoroughly good read and great to have an honest insight into owning a Sinn. I did actually read every word, very interesting.


thanks pearcyy, glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## mitchjrj

What I like most about this story is the last couple of paragraphs. The journey you took and the one-watch philosophy. I'm frankly envious and wish I could pare down to even just a couple or three and have that emotional connection.


----------



## thebowz

What an excellently written, thorough and enjoyable watch review. Hard to believe you're not a native speaker! Kudos!


----------



## rabbit3001

Thank you very much for your kind words!


----------



## dobbermn

Wow. No offense but I read about 10% of this and all I could think of was "My god, I would never want this person for a customer."


----------



## Heinz

I kinda miss the one I had, next time I'm going to opt for the bracelet though. There are only a few rubber/urethane straps that have agreed with me. But the watch; nothing wrong with that one. Was quite nice. I just gotta stop being so fickle and keep stuff, LOL.


----------



## rabbit3001

dobbermn said:


> Wow. No offense but I read about 10% of this and all I could think of was "My god, I would never want this person for a customer."


Yeah, fair enough. I am hard to please and I know that. However I stand behind Sinn 100%. My experience with them has been nothing but positive. If they can satisfy me, I am certain they can satisfy anyone! 
Thanks for your opinion.


----------



## Driv3r

Excellent write up here! I have had the same feelings owning a couple Sinns such as a 556i, 556A, and 356. I live in the United States so the only route to buy Sinn new is through WatchBuys. Not only do we not have dealers, the service center in the US is RGM, so you are not even getting a factory service repair without the hassle of shipping overseas. The issue I have is at the price point of Sinn, I think I should be able to walk into a store and try them on before purchasing. Once purchased, the dealer can size the bracelet, and provide good customer service as well as a good experience. 

I think Sinn is a good tool watch, but I do believe the same can be said about Tudor. As mentioned in your review, you could find no manufacturing defects with Tudor, which I think says a lot since you seem picky like I am. One of my 556s had a safety clasp that did not sit flush when snapped in. Pretty disappointing in a 1400 dollar watch in my opinion. Also, the double sided AR I think is a mistake, no matter how hard Sinn claims it is. It gets scratched very easily and in my opinion quickly becomes an eye sore to a person with a meticulous eye. I was always worried about the AR on my 556s, and I see no need for an outer layer of AR on a tool watch. As you stated though, they are not built perfectly because they are meant to be tool watches, which I can understand your point there. Although, when compared to a tudor Black Bay, I think the Black bay offers way more value for money. Now has an inhouse Chronometer movement, not an off the shelf ETA/Sellita, better build quality, and better sales and support for people living in the US.

So do I still own any Sinn watches..... No I do not. I think they have their place but the fact that they are not a luxury item bothered me, which is why I am glad you did this review! Do not buy a Sinn thinking it is a luxury item, because it certainly is not. Speaking as a US customer, you will get to deal with one dealer, never get to try the watches on with the exception of occasional shows they do in random US cities, your warranty repairs will be handled by a third party company unless you decide to go through the trouble to ship to europe, and your watch might have flaws that you live with because you could not inspect the watch in person at a dealer. In my opinion at their price point for a U1 of 2,000 + USD I would rather go to a tudor AD and buy a Black Bay or Omega SMPc. In reality, not many buyers are going to spend 2,000 or more dollars to receive a "tool watch". People expect close to perfection when spending that amount of money, and I will admit I am one of those people. Will I ever buy a Sinn again? I have no clue, but I don't currently have any desire to.


----------



## rabbit3001

Driv3r, I totally understand your arguments. But I cannot really relate since I live only about a 2 hour drive away from the Sinn factory and there luckily are plenty of dealers here in Germany. I'm certain however that my experience with Sinn could very well be similar to yours if I would be living in the states. 
But I'd like to add that to me, it's not an issue whatsoever that Sinn watches are tools. I think it gives them a place in basically every collection and it surly has it's own charm if you ask me. If you can live with a "tool" as your primary and maybe even only watch is a different question though. 

As Sinn watches are used by German special forces, an outer AR is basically required because otherwise the crystal might cause unwanted reflections. 
But if you, as an average Joe, particularly hate outer AR coatings, you can always place a "custom order" for your Sinn to arrive without an external AR. Sinn is very customer oriented and they are open to any kinds of special requests.

Glad you also enjoyed my write up! Thanks for reading.


----------



## peenoise

Nice review but at least make use of paragraph writing.

Its a sore to the eye reading those words cluttered, didn't read the whole review after reading the first part.

Disclaimer: oh english is not your mother tongue, my bad.


----------



## Driv3r

Three001 said:


> Driv3r, I totally understand your arguments. But I cannot really relate since I live only about a 2 hour drive away from the Sinn factory and there luckily are plenty of dealers here in Germany. I'm certain however that my experience with Sinn could very well be similar to yours if I would be living in the states.
> But I'd like to add that to me, it's not an issue whatsoever that Sinn watches are tools. I think it gives them a place in basically every collection and it surly has it's own charm if you ask me. If you can live with a "tool" as your primary and maybe even only watch is a different question though.
> 
> As Sinn watches are used by German special forces, an outer AR is basically required because otherwise the crystal might cause unwanted reflections.
> But if you, as an average Joe, particularly hate outer AR coatings, you can always place a "custom order" for your Sinn to arrive without an external AR. Sinn is very customer oriented and they are open to any kinds of special requests.
> 
> Glad you also enjoyed my write up! Thanks for reading.


Unfortunately, ordering a Sinn from the factory is not an option to us here in the US. Sinn completely ignores the US market for some reason, and the customer oriented service you speak of is non-existent here. Glad your enjoying your U1, they do have their own charm. Cheers!


----------



## my jekyll doesnt hide

very cool piece . thanks for the time and effort. and i have to say, very little things in life could beat the level of trust and assurance than a watch with "deutscher u-boot stahl" engraved on the caseback.


----------



## warsh

Thanks for the impressively detailed review. For me it was helpful to think of Sinn as a professional tool and not a luxury watch.


----------



## dan4138

Nice write-up. the U1 is a distinctive piece for which a strong POV review is totally appropriate.


----------



## rabbit3001

peenoise said:


> Nice review but at least make use of paragraph writing.
> 
> Its a sore to the eye reading those words cluttered, didn't read the whole review after reading the first part.
> 
> Disclaimer: oh english is not your mother tongue, my bad.


peenoise, you are absolutely right. I also noticed that right after posting. In my defence however: it didn't look nearly as cluttered on my phone where I was typing the majority of the text ;-) Sadly though I didn't have enough time to correct it yet. But I will work on that tomorrow. 
Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## watchman12

Thank you for a very well written review on the U1!

At the risk of going off topic for a moment, I own a Sinn 856 UTC(great looking and performs well).

When I read that "Special Forces" uses a Sinn watch, it led me to ponder this thought:

Having come from the US Military, I can say that I would never wear this watch while deployed in theater! 

First of all, it is too damned expensive to risk putting it through the paces in combat. I know it is durable and is a "tool watch", but know one in their right mind would spend $2k on a watch and go into combat with it.

I wear a Reactor Gryphon (microbrand) in combat (or a cheap G shock) and leave my Sinn for non work related wear. 

Just saying...


----------



## jkpa

Great review and pictures. Thanks for taking the time. You made me a lot more interested in Sinn so thank you for that


----------



## rabbit3001

watchman12 said:


> Thank you for a very well written review on the U1!
> 
> At the risk of going off topic for a moment, I own a Sinn 856 UTC(great looking and performs well).
> 
> When I read that "Special Forces" uses a Sinn watch, it led me to ponder this thought:
> 
> Having come from the US Military, I can say that I would never wear this watch while deployed in theater!
> 
> First of all, it is too damned expensive to risk putting it through the paces in combat. I know it is durable and is a "tool watch", but know one in their right mind would spend $2k on a watch and go into combat with it.
> 
> I wear a Reactor Gryphon (microbrand) in combat (or a cheap G shock) and leave my Sinn for non work related wear.
> 
> Just saying...


watchman12, I definitely agree with you that probably not many soldiers would buy a Sinn and take it into combat with them, however, the German GSG9 and the combat swimmers are issued Sinn watches as standard equipment (EZM2/ UX to be exact). My watchmaker (not the one who sells Sinn interestingly) also told me that he knows at least two active special force members who were issued the UX which both chose to invest in a U1/ U2 as their main service watch. So here in Germany it might be a bit different when it comes to Sinn 

Thanks for reading by the way. Glad that you guys enjoy my write up!


----------



## rabbit3001

Here some action shots!

















Today is ... June the zeroth?!








































And now my favorite shot (and in fact my new desktop wallpaper):








I hope you like them as much as I liked taking them!
On Sunday I will work on the format of my review as it really isn't very pleasant to read.

Have a great weekend, Dom


----------



## timekeeper9

Three001 said:


> Here some action shots!
> 
> View attachment 12091210
> 
> 
> View attachment 12091226
> 
> 
> Today is ... June the zeroth?!
> View attachment 12091250
> 
> 
> View attachment 12091258
> 
> 
> View attachment 12091266
> 
> 
> View attachment 12091306
> 
> 
> View attachment 12091314
> 
> 
> And now my favorite shot (and in fact my new desktop wallpaper):
> View attachment 12091394
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy looking at them as much as I did taking them!
> On Sunday I will work on the format of my review as it really isn't very pleasant to read.
> 
> Have a great weekend, Dom


These shots are awesome, I enjoyed the review as well


----------



## rabbit3001

On Monday I was able to get my hands on the official Sinn Nato (actually Zulu) strap. The strap is pretty thick and a little hard to put on, as the space between the springbar and the case is rather small, but once attached, it's bombproof!
Also it does a great job balancing out the watch head so that the watch never flops around. It's fairly comfortable too.
When exposed to water, it stretches a little however, which I'm not a fan of. Additionally I would have wished for brushed or blasted hardware as opposed to PVD. These aren't very popular yet anyway and I think Sinn is going to expand their line up in the near future.
All in all it still is a great addition IMO and it's very nice to mix things up. 
What do you think?


----------



## watchman12

Three001,
Very interesting perspective and quite generous of the German higher ups to issue such a beautiful time peace to their special operators. Awesome for them!!
Thanks for clarifying for me. 
Love my Sinn 856UTC, looking at picking up another Sinn soon.
Best to you


----------



## reeder1

Great job on that thorough and interesting review/perspective. Excellent writing for a second language, too!


----------



## rpugh40

Great perspective & a very thorough review of the Sinn U1. I've been on the fence between your model and the SDR - holding out for an additional bezel to pop up on the forums ideally! Your post may help me finally pull the trigger! Thanks!

I currently own the 103 & 356 - Very happy Sinn owner


----------



## ShaggyDog

You bought the same watch four times over because you weren't happy with the bezel action, even though Sinn told you that was exactly how it was meant to be?


----------



## darinronne

Thanks for the review and photos. This one has been on my radar. I like the blocky hour markers and the paddle hands, but I don't want to spend that kind of money. So I bought a Helm Vanuatu instead.


----------



## amr ashraf

Does the sinn u1 has a bronze flat spring under the bezel which hold the bezel to the case?
Why sinn use a bronze spring and not a stainless steel spring?
Isn't the bronze will not be corrosion resistant like the stainless steel?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Valle de Joux

Very nice write up and, a very nice Sinn!


----------



## Donp34

Very impressive thoughts and write up. You can tell you have a great passion for Sinn. Well done with the pictures


----------



## alvinpatrick

I love the U1 and bought one on the steel bracelet 2 years ago. After consolidating it has been on my wrist pretty much everyday over the last year. I wear it to work (business casual), on weekends, to the beach, hiking, traveling. 

Meant for the U1 to be my one watch for everything and never intend to part ways with it. What bothers me however is the weight. It doesn't necessarily feel like a ball and chain attached to my wrist but as a daily watch I'm thinking maybe I should get something more comfortable.


----------



## Narc'd

I really like the U1 but it's too big for my 6.5" wrist unfortunately. I love how easy it is to remove and clean beneath the bezel, I have had some instances where it's taken quite a few washes and soakings to completely free up a bezel after being in silty water. I really wish Sinn made a 40mm version of this watch - the U200 at 37mm is too small and too tall for it's diameter IMO, the T2 is too expensive and I would prefer steel over Ti as it's more scratch resistant.


----------



## rabbit3001

Okay guys, I just came back from my holidays in the US and I've got some things to report.

First of all I'd like to start off by thanking everyone for their contribution and kind words. I'm glad you enjoyed my review. I certainly enjoyed reporting about my experience with the U1 as well as reading all your comments and experiences. That's what makes this forum so great IMO.

Narc'd: did you check out the EZM3/ EZM13? 41mm in size and a (316L) steel case - lovely design too (closer to the original EZM1)! I think the U1 in 40mm would be wrong. To me, a diver's watch should be big and readable, just as the U1 is. But maybe that's just me.

But back to what I have to report. I was fortunate enough to spend my holidays in NYC as well as in Florida and of course, my U1 accompanied me every single second.
Initially I planned to wear it on nato straps to switch around but it all got hectic right before we left and I totally forgot about my watch. So it stayed on it's stock silicone strap for THREE WEEKS STRAIGHT (crazy, right?). While I totally love the look of the silicone strap, it turned out not to be ideal. We arrived in NY, which, as far as I understand, was fairly hot for late June/ early July. So I was sweating quite a bit under the strap, which developed into a bruise just in a few days. 
Leaving hot NYC behind, we arrived in even hotter Orlando where my sweaty wrist didn't get any rest whatsoever. So one thing led to another and today I'm typing this with still a little mark left on the inside of my left wrist.
To be fair though, I noticed that my wrists swelled more than I thought they would so the strap as a little bit too tight (and being the Sinn strap, there was no way to adjust it). I don't necessarily think that the silicone strap is a no-go for hot and humid environment, but I go for a metal bracelet or a nato strap from now on. But again, I don't blame the strap in the first place.

Other than that, my U1 performed wonderfully! The hot and humid climate, rapid temperature changes, frequent roller coaster rides, swimming in pool - and salt water and walking at least 10km a day didn't impress my U1 at all! After a little over 3 weeks, it consistently lost an incredible 45 seconds! While I'm super happy with that I still think I'll send it in for regulation as I've been told (by Sinn) that it can be regulated even better (and let's face it, given the opportunity to have a watch run fast or slow, who'd choose a slow running watch?!).

Also, I've been searching for a good nato strap for my U1 as I plan to go swimming/ diving more often and I think a nato is the best option for that. 
I already ordered quite a few nato straps from the big players so anticipate a mini review/ comparison on those once all of them are here.

Until then, some more pictures:








Don't complain about the focus here. This is a watch forum after all :-d








While fishing on Captiva Island


----------



## wctah

Nice review and insight on the watch...very much needed.


----------



## nimbushopper

Wow, that is one outstanding and comprehensive review along with great and clear photos! I have had my U1 for about 7 years now and wear it on everything you showed, and also picked up the bracelet which is also very well made and comfortable. For the hot summers here I prefer it most on the rubber with large deployant.


----------



## Londonboy

Fantastic review and great pics, thanks for taking the time to do all that work

I've had a few U1's over the years and am considering another at the moment, which is why I ended up reading this thread

Brilliant post from top to bottom, thanks again


----------



## drbojangles

Great stuff!


----------



## gollum

If you are concerned about the bezel play, just tighten little bit the three screws arround bezel (12 o'clock one excluded). That is why you are issued the little tool with your watch! 

My 2c  ... excellent review btw!


----------



## por44

Written from the heart and your spacing without paragraphs worked just fine. Well Done!


----------



## rabbit3001

gollum said:


> If you are concerned about the bezel play, just tighten little bit the three screws arround bezel (12 o'clock one excluded). That is why you are issued the little tool with your watch!
> 
> My 2c  ... excellent review btw!


gollum, these screws are there to hold the bezel in place, not to tighten it down. They just push in a metal ring inside the bezel which then is held in place in a groove in the watch case itself. And as I said, bezel play is more or less a feature of the watch so I wouldn't try and "fix" it at all.

Thanks for all your comments. 
My nato strap comparison is just around the corner, so stay tuned for that.


----------



## harry_flashman

Thank you for the great review and write-up! I have had a 556 for 9 years, and debated for years between a U1, EZM3 or 856 as my next watch. I recently got an EZM3 because I was worried about the large size of the U1, but I still keep it high on my wishlist.


----------



## busterbones

I really enjoyed reading this piece. Thanks for the hard work in putting it together. I'm still looking for the "One" I do see a U1 in my future.


----------



## rabbit3001

EDIT: I'm about to order a metal bracelet for the U1. Let's see how I like this one. For now, I'm wearing my U1 on a Nato/ Zulu, as my rubber strap experience cut back my enjoyment for it. 
Maybe I'm gonna add an alligator leather strap soon too. We shall see. 
Also, I just contacted Sinn for my watch's final adjustment - I'll keep you posted. 

Until then, thanks for all your positive feedback! Glad ya'll liked it as much as I did putting it together! 

Cheers, Dom


----------



## Reyken

One of the best - if not the best- reviews of a Sinn I ever read, thanks a lot for that!

Especially the part about understanding Sinn got me thinking.. I thought about them in exact the same way and flipped a whole bunch of Sinn´s but if you look at it from your new angle.. you are right I guess.. will have to think about it for a few more days, but as I write this my brain already goes through Sinns portfolio which one might come back to me


----------



## seandell16

nice review


----------



## HickWillis

Really like the red accents on the U1. Great review


----------



## alvinpatrick

Three001 said:


> EDIT: I'm about to order a metal bracelet for the U1. Let's see how I like this one. For now, I'm wearing my U1 on a Nato/ Zulu, as my rubber strap experience cut back my enjoyment for it.
> Maybe I'm gonna add an alligator leather strap soon too. We shall see.
> Also, I just contacted Sinn for my watch's final adjustment - I'll keep you posted.
> 
> Until then, thanks for all your positive feedback! Glad ya'll liked it as much as I did putting it together!
> 
> Cheers, Dom


Don't you find the U1 head a bit too heavy for a nato? I used mine on a thick hirsch leather and the strap only lasted a couple of months - partly, I think, because of the weight. Nowadays it's just either on the bracelet or on an isofrane if I want it to be a little lighter.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## kurodatsubasa

Thanks for the review! I really enjoyed reading it, and it also definitely helped me to look at Sinn watches from a different perspective. Now it makes sense to me why some people love them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

It's interesting that so many people dislike the bezel play. I never had any issue with that and actually found the clicks on the U1 and on my UX to be extremely satisfying. I don't have either anymore, and that's probably the one watch that I've sold that I miss having. I had the UX SDR and sold that and then I ended up picking up a U1 SDR and I probably wouldn't have sold that if it was just a regular tegimented version.

I currently own the Tudor pelagos lhd and I find that it's actually very similar in its tooliness to the Sinn U1. Sinn is what really got me into this crazy watch habit and part of me feels badly that I don't currently own one.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## darrenc

Awesome sharing and very details of review! Thumbs up!


----------



## kb.watch

Awesome thank you for sharing this!


----------



## NC Rob

Wow, what a thorough review. Thank you for all of the info and really amazing pics!


----------



## RSDA

Wow.


----------



## Covenant

Geez, that was a review and a half! Well done!


----------



## 0seeker0

Thanks for helping narrow my search for a Sinn, though now I need reviews on the other 3 I’m looking at!


----------



## callmev

I have always admired the look of sinn watches. sinn 104 is on my to acquire list down the line


----------



## jure12387

Truly a detailed review. Best regards


----------



## JonB79

What did you take that third picture on?


----------



## salvon

Thanks for writing such a detailed review! I enjoyed reading!

Using Tapatalk


----------



## meson1

A thoroughly magnificent and absorbing read. Thank you.

I've only just started watch collecting, my first automatic being the _Sinn 104 St Sa I W_. I have drawn up a want list of watches, and I do find that I keep adding Sinns to it. I want a _903 St Black_ (ref 903041) and then recently added the _U1 SE_ (black with cream lume). And the Frankfurt Financial collection has caught my eye too.

I have found I have rather become a Sinn fan. As you say their position is a little bit unique given that their products are tools, not luxury pieces and may not even be sports watches in the fullest sense. They manage to be different, but not just for the sake of being different. I like that.


----------



## FirstOutlander

Excellent write up and review. Very useful for gaining perspective on Sinn watches. Thank you for posting it.


----------



## rabbit3001

Thanks for all your kind words. I really can see myself writing more reviews in the future but for now, I am more than happy with my U1.
After being away for more than two months (Sinn was moving and quite busy), she finally returned to me from Sinn. Timekeeping is now perfect, at +3 sec per day, no matter how to watch is worn or stored. Couldn't be happier with that.
However I also have to report that there's dust on my dial and under the crystal - nothing severe but if you know it's there, you notice it.
Sinn is aware of this and Mr. Herrmann, head of after sales service, attatched a note to my serial number in their system that next time my watch is in for repair my dial will be replaced for free. 
I cannot help but be pleased with that because it also gets rid of my weird date window. Since this is sorted out, I enjoy my watch to the fullest again!

I have to admit however that while my U1 was gone, I bought a Sumo which I really liked. I wore it for more than one month and thought it could easily be my only watch as well. This changed however when my U1 arrived.
I basically fell in love with it all over again. To me, it's the coolest diver out there. Period. I wouldn't even trade it for a blue SMPc which was my grail since I started this hobby.
The Sumo will be sold again, even though it truly is a nice watch too and I can now see what all the fuss is all about.
The U1 just suits me better than any other watch. It truly extends my personality. 
Just last week my brother bought a Pelagos and I had the opportunity to compare it to my U1. While there was a time when I also wanted a Pelagos quite badly, it left me rather cold to be brutally honest.
I'd take my U1 over the Pelagos any day of the week. But that's completely personal obviously. My brother loves the Pelagos to bits and I'm happy for him, but I wouldn't let my U1 leave me again.

I'm currently contemplating buying the metal bracelet for the U1 but I'm really enjoying it mostly on natos/ zulus. A black alligator strap also will find it's way into my stable sooner or later, for formal occasions - yup, I'm totally confident that I will rock this beast with a suit, no matter what others think  

I feel great wearing it and I'm happy and proud that I'm fortunate enough to own such a special watch.

Thank you very much again for your participation in this thread. I enjoyed interacting with all of you!

P.S.: I'd like to correct some typos in my original review - anyone an idea how I can still edit the post?


----------



## champ13

beautiful watch. nice review


----------



## mitar98

Nice review and story. My only question is: why did you assume that the pieces after your first one will br tighter? If they said thats how its supposed to be, why did you assume the next one will be different?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Awesome review &#55357;&#56397; thanks for taking the time to put it together &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## rabbit3001

mitar98, good question!  because I tested some U models at my Sinn AD and they seemed to have a tighter bezel action (now I know however that this was due to the Sinn rubber straps which touch the bezel ever so slightly and thus making it a tiny bit more stable and harder to turn). So I was just hoping for the best I guess - but it definitely wasn't a smart move, that's for sure.
I mostly rebought the U1 because I missed it so much after selling it and I kept telling myself that maybe the next one would be "better". 

Thanks again to all of you for participating in this discussion. Stay tuned for some strap reviews!!b-)


----------



## pigmode

Great review, Three001! 

The use of U212/U214 steel is for me an almost equal selling point, alongside its tool engineering and design. Beautiful aesthetics on the case, and even the dial. I'm not a professional diver--although have been a longtime hardcore free diver. Am also a lifelong equipment junkie to boot, with a high appreciation for purposeful engineering and design. 

I've budgeted almost enough to go with a U1, but I'm thinking its size factor will be too much for my 7" wrist. I'm putting it on my list, tentatively. Need to go back and finish reading through the thread.


----------



## williamstone

Really in love with Sinn. Kudos to Sinn for using their design language instead of making the 123th Submariner knock-off.


----------



## n4rwhals

Great review! Those pictures are amazing. Even the construction of the strap is well done. I really want a Sinn now..


----------



## pixnw

One of the best reviews I have read for any watch, not just Sinn's. I found it and read every word as I am considering buying a U1 for my son as a high school graduation gift. I was thinking of a 856 at first, but after talking with my sun and just looking at watches in general he really likes the U1. I have heard the fully tegimented watches like the 856 are too hard to be engraved? I ask because it would be nice to have something engraved on the case back since it will be a gift. I know the bezel on the U1 is tegimented, but not the case back, is that correct? I assume it could probably be engraved? I'm honestly surprised something like a CNC mill couldn't engrave the case back of a 856, but perhaps it's that hard?


----------



## rabbit3001

Thanks for the kind words, pixnw! Glad the review was helpful to you.
I love the idea of a U1 as a graduation gift - your son will love it, I’m sure! I’d recommend the bracelet though as this combination will last him a lifetime. 
Regarding the tegimented case, I’m not sure if it could be engraved or not. It’s just the outermost surface layer that’s hardened, so it should work, with the right equipment.
I honestly don’t think a fully tegimented watch is worth it though. The untreated submarine steel is tough enough and the standard version could always be re-blasted. 
Also I like the idea of having the “pure” submarine steel on my wrist :-!
I know however that Sinn does custom work, including engravings. If somehow possible, I’d let them do it directly as I imagine the submarine steel might be hard to work with for someone who’s never worked with it. 
If you’d like me to assist you any further in the ordering process, just let me know! I’d love to help you and your son out, so that he gets the perfect graduation gift!

As a general update to this thread: in January I’ll receive a custom leather strap - once it’s arrived, I’ll do a strap comparison so you might wanna look out for that


----------



## plaidington

great review!


----------



## TunaSbdb009

Great effort. Good info and I wished more people loved their watches as much you love yours.


----------



## pp_doc

Thanks for the awesome review! Was on the fence with the U1 but after coming across your review (which I read over a couple of bottles) I didn't hesitate to get one (and I'm sure it's not the alcohol) !

Cheers!


----------



## eric.nielsen

Great review of one of my favorite brands. I have the 857 UTC TESTAF with the very same rubber strap. The case & clasp on my Sinn are fully tegimented and as the 2nd owner I'm happy to say there are NO visible scratches on either. Compared to your U1 my 857 has a similar look to the case but slimmer at 11.8mm. 

Regarding how Sinn does their bezels (mine is bidirectional) I've come around to the opinion that the #1 attribute for a turning bezel is SPEED. I want to have a destination in sight (the end of the minute hand) and be able to very quickly move the bezel pip to that spot without thinking about it, without stopping to regrip, and without a fight. Sinn does that better than anyone.


----------



## ttommywatches

Great review. Thanks for taking the time.


----------



## debussychopin

To the OP, I highly respect the write up; if I were a hiring manager to hire an employee this thorough and this detailed and organized I would hire you immediately.
I was looking into Sinn for the longest time... I have been only looking into the jewelry and fashion aspect of watches, I would have been disappointed like you as well if the fit and finish is not up to par as let say, baume et mercier or Oris.

Im always glad to have someone candidly take my mind off of a brand name so I dont have to ponder over it all nite anymore!


----------



## eric.nielsen

Forgot to add a pic. Love this watch!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

I know I'm late to the party, but your thorough review is still a good read. I've been through it a couple times. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dimsoug

Great review


----------



## Foch

I believe Sinn puts more thought, process and technology into their timepieces than most others do or others realize. Strictly my opinion of course, I am a happy Sinn owner and truly appreciate my Sinn 856 UTC Tegimented. The moisture capsule, Magnetic indicator and hardened Stainless steel, have held up so well. It looks brand new and the 2nd time zone is great as I usually work overseas and I can look down and see what time it is at home instead of trying to subtract 11 hours mentally. Which honestly is a risk for me after a 12 hour work day, my wife does not like 2 am phone calls.

Sinn is great product.


----------



## rabbit3001

Thanks to all of you for keeping this thread alive! I'm glad you enjoyed my review and found it helpful.

I'd like to update this thread though, as it's been quite some time since I last participated. 
First of all, my U1 is still with me and with the help of my watch buddy Ernest, I was able to pick a name for him - may I present to you:









Micky!

His name stems from the German name of Mickey Mouse (Micky Maus) as the U1 basically features the same color theme.

So, Micky's been with me for over a year now! Time flies! I totally missed his birthday on April 20. 
I'm happy to report that I still enjoy the watch to the fullest. 
My enjoyment was even further enhanced when I visited the new Sinn factory together with my dad (and his 6052) in early march, where I had the pleasure to meet Mr. Herrmann, master watchmaker and head of customer service at Sinn. 
He took the time to show us around and even regulate my dads watch, while we took a look at Sinn's current collection in their fantastic show room.
It really was a great experience and I'd like to thank Mr. Herrmann again for going the extra mile for "just" random customers.
I now really have a personal connection not only to my watch, but to Sinn in general. It's awesome to get to know the person that takes care of your watch in case you have to send it in.

Performance-wise Micky's still doing fantastic since he last came back to me in October. I usually set him every Sunday at noon when he's gained about 15 seconds in a week! I couldn't be happier with such a stable result.
On a minor bad note however, my bezel loosened up a little and alongside a tad more play, it no longer sits centered at 12, but rather a little off to the right. That doesn't really bother me though and I'll just have that sorted out whenever the first overhaul is needed.

In the last few months I tried out a bunch of straps of which I'd like to present to you my favorites.








Erika's Originals Black Ops MN Strap with red contrast stitching at the buckle.








Maratac Zulu ACU Gray.








Miro's Time Zulu Kingsize Grau.








Watchstrapheaven Horween Shell Cordovan Black.








Sinn Metal Bracelet.

And now to a controversial strap. I've owned this strap for nearly two years now and I absolutely loved it on my Squale as it accents a watch's vintage characteristics nicely - and that's the "problem" imo. 
While the U1 is undeniably a classic already, I'm not sure if it's "classic" enough for this strap. 
But enough talking - I want to hear your opinion!

































The Watchgecko Vintage Bond US Type Nato.

On the U1, I'm really not sure if I want to like the strap or if I genuinely like it, if that makes sense. It definitely tones down the usual stark nature of the watch quite a bit and maybe that's what I'm missing from time to time.
Maybe I'll skip 10-15 years in my head and already treat the U1 like a vintage piece (it was introduced in 2005 already!) and just wear it on a 20mm or 22mm version of this strap (my specimen is a leftover 18mm I had laying around). I haven't made up my mind yet! 
What this strap definitely taught me is that I sometimes miss a more laid back feel, like for example a Seiko, like the SKX, Sumo or X-Mas provide. All of these watches would work wonderfully on this strap imo.

All other requirements I impose on watches, I see fulfilled with the U1. It's still a completely original, technical design, that's absolutely functional in a professional environment while still being beautiful in a certain way.
The watch continues to impress me every single day.

If you want to see more pictures of a certain strap, or have any questions left, just let me know!

Dom


----------



## nodnar

That classic strap is too narrow, but it reminds me of the new MN “Swick” strap. You’ve already got one MN so you know if you’d like that. I didn’t see any rubber, just curious if you like those. All look good though, the grey NATO in particular. IMO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rabbit3001

nodnar said:


> I didn't see any rubber, just curious if you like those.


nodnar, I used to wear the Sinn silicone strap exclusively for the first few months I've owned the watch (I think I spoke about the strap on the first few pages of the thread, if you are interested) but after developing a bruise under the rubber, I didn't enjoy it as much anymore. I thought about trying an Isofrane though but for now, I'm happy with natos and especially the metal bracelet!

If I were to recommend the U1 to anyone now, I'd always say to go with the metal bracelet first! It's as original as the watch, comfortable and lasts forever plus I enjoy the look of it.

Thanks for your participation in this thread!


----------



## rabbit3001

Oops, double post.


----------



## nodnar

Oops, I do remember that now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa

For me, the bracelet on my U1-T is the best. With our hot summers a bracelet on any watch is my preference. There is just something special about the Sinn U1.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23

Love the review + the pics/watch ..... My next watch will be a Sinn Chrono


----------



## Moss28

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> Love the review + the pics/watch ..... My next watch will be a Sinn Chrono


Grab a new 910 so I can see some pics 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marly

I look at this thread a few times a week and I know I am going to buy a U1 when one comes up used that i can afford. I won't be able to stop thinking about it until i do!


----------



## rabbit3001

Marly said:


> I look at this thread a few times a week and I know I am going to buy a U1 when one comes up used that i can afford. I won't be able to stop thinking about it until i do!


Glad I could help :-! I'm sure you'll love it - it's worth every penny! 
If you've got any questions remaining, please feel free to contact me


----------



## ndrs63

Great review!!! I love the U1, and might potentially buy one. You mentioned the bias against Sellita, and wanted to point out there is something to it. I never ever had problems with ETA, yet had a major issue with a Sellita in an Oris. I read lots of post where they say the two are equal, yet I have a hard time considering them equivalent.


----------



## imbamember

Great review, aesthetically I still prefer the simplicity of the Pelagos tough
Thank you for sharing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pacific Time Standard

Thank you for the great review - it's fascinating that Sinn designed the lume and the bezel with those factors in mind. I have even more respect for them now.


----------



## celan

Wonderful review!


----------



## HoOn

Wow! Great thorough review! Not my style but wow it's a nice utility watch! Thanks!


----------



## watchingandwaiting

Fantastic review! (though it makes me feel intimidated re ever calling any of my posts re my watch impressions a "review" ;- ).

BTW, For those sitting on the fence, I just picked up a used Sinn U1 a couple of days ago. Stunning watch. More impressive, the seller said it was running about +1 s/month(!) last he was wearing it. I don't know about that, but over 24 hours it was indeed running at + 0, which is awesome and that, along with the feel of actually having this excellent piece in my hands, makes my first Sinn impressions very positive. 

Shame about the Sinn rubber strap, which apparently had to be cut to size and in this case is too small (7 ") for me (I knew that when buying, but perhaps a different design could be adjustable...). That said, I have stayed with the producer strap... almost never, and have already ordered two replacement options. 

P.S. Have a new White Dial Sinn 104 on (back)order which has been taking months and months and months... fed up with run-around by retailer, but based on my U1 experience am really looking forward to the watch (if it ever arrives).


----------



## nodnar

watchingandwaiting said:


> makes my first Sinn impressions very positive.


Welcome Sinn-er. You probably know, but you can order just the rubber. They also show up on WatchRecon now and then.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Specific_Pacific

Such a great watch - My only complaint is the weight.


----------



## FutagoWatch

Never really liked sinn but I’ll give it a shot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Memorybabe62

On top of all the purposeful and intelligent engineering that Sinn applies to building their watches, their designs follows the laws of simple beauty. Seeking beauty in form as opposed to ornament. They understand that form and function are always one and the same. "Simplicity is the ultimate sophistication." – Leonardo da Vinci


----------



## Memorybabe62

Great insights. Thanks for your fantastic review.


----------



## AdventureTimeWith

Awesome review. Thanks, and wow... I'm considering picking up the U1 again.


----------



## DonkRoh

Awesome observations and review thank you. I compared the U1 and 857 in the Australian AD and went with the 857 UTC, VFR update. The bezel action is a lot better and it has some interesting history.


----------



## limnoman

Fantastic review!


----------



## Emcphers

Thank you for the thorough write-up. Wow!

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## drtoez

outstanding review for an outstanding watch.............as a side note,, i have the tudor product and would not subject it to the outdoor activities that my sinn has been through...


----------



## rabbit3001

Thank you all for keeping this thread alive! I'm always happy to hear feedback as well as experiences from other owners and those who are on the fence.

From mid June to mid July I was fortunate enough to spend my vacation in the US again. Obviously Micky accompanied me the entire time.








Micky goes to Hollywood!








Just working on his tan at Santa Monica Pier








Enjoying the view from Mt. San Jacinto, Palm Springs








Grand Canyon








Overseeing the bay
















During an afternoon stroll through Central Park

Timekeeping was excellent and during the first two weeks, the watch was only 27 sec fast. During our last week in NYC, it also averaged at around +2 sec/ day. 
The U1 on the metal bracelet never felt out of place, no matter where we went. I still enjoy the watch to the fullest and don't plan to part with it! 
Although in Las Vegas I had the opportunity to check out some real high end pieces, the one that stuck with me the most is a "simple" Omega Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial.
This beauty will one day find it's way into my stable as I think it would complement the U1 perfectly (as in tool diver & dress diver).
But this purchase has to wait a few more years in which I will enjoy the U1 some more.

Thank you all again!

Dom


----------



## berni29

Hi

Thank you for such an interesting review and read. I do not own any Sinn watches (yet) but they do keep catching my eye, and even more so after your enlightening review.

At the moment I am very much into Grand Seiko's which veer more towards the "jewellery" vs "tool" side of things at least in terms of looks. I do also have a Pelagos LHD which I wear on an Erika MN strap when I want less bling. I also have a Hamtun HI coming which strikes me as being quite "Sinn" like.

All the best

Berni


----------



## Pops24

Picking up my first U1 tomorrow. A little nervous but mostly excited. Going all in on this one so I’m so glad I read the reviews.


----------



## rabbit3001

Pops24 said:


> Picking up my first U1 tomorrow. A little nervous but mostly excited. Going all in on this one so I'm so glad I read the reviews.


Wow, congrats! Please share your impressions with us, if you find the time.
I'm sure though, that once you understand the U1's position as a tool in the watch world, there is nothing not to like about the watch! :-D


----------



## amr ashraf

Hello sinn fans
Why doesn't sinn offfer the sinn u1 without external A/R coating? 
I wish to buy this beast but i am not a fan for external A/R coatings..
Damasko give the customer the possibility to choose either he needs the watch with A/R coating or not.
I wish sinn can do this .


----------



## dannyking

Nice review. Good watch but a bit heavy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rabbit3001

amr ashraf said:


> Hello sinn fans
> Why doesn't sinn offfer the sinn u1 without external A/R coating?
> I wish to buy this beast but i am not a fan for external A/R coatings..
> Damasko give the customer the possibility to choose either he needs the watch with A/R coating or not.
> I wish sinn can do this .


Regarding the external AR, mine hasn't scratched yet at all and I don't baby this pocket submarine the slightest. In the same amount of time I scratched any other AR coating pretty badly but not with the U1 - so I guess there's nothing to worry about after all. 
That said however you can place a "custom order" with Sinn directly for any of their watches to come without an external AR coating. It's a little more expensive though as it's treated like a real custom work. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## eleven pass

Great post! Thanks for sharing the info you received from Sinn. The note on bezel play in particular put my mind at ease!


----------



## kylevuong

Thanks for your review. Great story and very well written. Appreciate your time and effort.


----------



## Arte Technica

Great write up. You've clearly spent a lot of time on it. I love Sinn- great watches, great ppl. However, it's such a crowded price segment that there is a wealth of choice. i remember during the noughties how Sinn felt a little more exclusive.


----------



## longstride

Well done, thanks for your well thought out insight.


----------



## Juweinat

I have to say, that was one impressive detailed review! I enjoyed every word. You have given me a new found respect for the brand and inspired me to be thorough in future reviews.


----------



## Kahuna

I Just finish reading your review (as well as this thread) and thoroughly enjoyed it. 

I placed my order for a U1-T SDR Fully Tegimented and a Sinn 857 Tegimented on a Leather Strap and will be receiving both watches this coming Wednesday. I have also added a Black Tegimented 'deutscher U-Boot-Stahl' bracelet. b-)


----------



## rabbit3001

Kahuna said:


> I Just finish reading your review (as well as this thread) and thoroughly enjoyed it.
> 
> I placed my order for a U1 SE Black Fully Tegimented watch back in early November 2018 and went with the red silicone strap and small clasp. I wanted to go with the black silicone, but my wife insisted that it would be ordered with a red strap which I have actually warmed up too. (You know what they say, Happy wife, Happy life!) I have since added (and received) the Black Tegimented 'deutscher U-Boot-Stahl' bracelet. The dealer said I should see it by the end of the month. The wait is going to kill me!!! b-)


Hang in there! It's worth the wait! Especially after you read the thread and know what you're getting yourself into with this beast of a diving instrument (I refuse to call them watches lol).


----------



## schottgun

Nice pics


----------



## mxh6229

great details, wonderful review


----------



## Helo

Great review, now I want one!


----------



## Specific_Pacific

Best watch I ever sold... Regret it every time I see it mentioned


----------



## Tycho Brahe

Great review...and your introduction on the attributes of Sinn’s attention to details in it’s engineering reminded me of my research and final decision before purchasing a Damasko DA45. I thought the U1 was a bit on the thick and heavy side to remain a keeper however the Sinn 104 ST SA is on my short list for watches to buy in the next year.


----------



## spenceju

now I want to buy a sinn diver


----------



## ssmlutahsteve

Really a great review. I have a U1 and a 103 A Sa B...There is just an undeniable “wow” factor to so many Sinn designs. Every day I so quickly gravitate to putting on the Sinn’s before other watches.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DTS419

Perhaps the longest forum posting I have ever read in entirety, but well worth it. Like most of us on here, I can absolutely relate to your obsessing over ensuring every detail is absolutely perfect. Boy, hats off to the customer service departments at watch companies around the globe. We must be the most demanding customers of any industry. :-d

By the way, this is the second post I have read this week by someone who starts out apologizing for their English being a second language, and then uses better grammar and diction than most people I know whose only language is English. b-)


----------



## zcat1958

wow, this was an excellent review and a must read for people like me who have been on the fence about buying a U1.


----------



## eleven pass

Thanks for the thorough review! Hope you're still enjoying the U1 as much as you were at the time of writing!


----------



## Rolexplorer

rabbit3001, thank you for the fantastic write-up on the U1.

Extremely comprehensive.

Now if I can just figure out if it will fit my 6-1/2 to 6-3/4 arm . . . . . .


----------



## Vanstr

Great review with great pictures.


----------



## sithjedi333

Thanks for the review. I never got Sinn, but your post helped change my perspective on the brand.


----------



## adryens

I love U1 mas Sinn.

Great work (my contribution)










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Zach.A

There is not much that can or needs to be added in terms of praise for your review after over 130 comments. Thank you for your time and detail. While I am not a fan of the U1, however, my daily wear is a 756 and I also have a 556A. My personal preference did not detract from the enjoyment that the review gave me. Many thanks for the time and effort.


----------



## seungbum81

Thank you for your good review.
I was the one who has misunderstood.


----------



## MikeSunWest

Very solid review 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calumets

Great review, thanks for taking the time. I really like the U1 but it is just too big for me, even though I have bigger wrists than you I just prefer smaller watches. If it came in 36-38mm I'd buy it like a shot.


----------



## pneuby

Nice to see this review still getting props after 2yrs. I found it in a Google search. 
Fantastic, and I read it ALL. :-!


----------



## Fokstom

Wow, thats a very nice review. I especially like the lume and bezel part. I didn't know that. I just resigned from buying T2 but after reading this I will have a hard time saying no....


----------



## Adam2011

Enjoyable read, thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsuarez_1999

Wow, thorough review, beautiful watch, you took great pics, good on you


----------



## aabikrman

I purchased a U1-Tegimented last year and it's become more or less my favorite and daily wear watch. This watch exudes personality and for me, when worn on it's bracelet or an Erika's strap, is supremely comfortable to wear. Like the OP, I too have a 7" wrist but I'm a little disappointed in how the silicone strap with large deployant clasp fits me. I gave up on the silicone strap after about a weeks worth of wear and I didn't like the way the watch head would sit on my wrist with that particular setup. My U1 is definitely my favorite watch and it gets the most wrist time of my other choices....

Until one evening at the Ho Chi Minh City Opera House, I had been mildly disappointed in the watch's lume but I did realize that it's a diver's watch and that to be fair, I had not used the watch in light conditions similar to those encountered while scuba diving. When the lights went down, wow, this watch was clearly legible and remained so throughout the approx 90 minute performance and without being obnoxious. It was then that I realized this watch is probably a joy to dive with. I was not concerned with "precharging" the lume and we had walked from our hotel, at night, and other than the ambient lighting conditions of the lights inside, there was no "prepping" the watch for when the lights went down. Watches I've dove with in the past required shining dive lights at the face and other tactics in order to make them legible and finding that correct balance of charge and brightness was always an issue when I used to dive at night (I haven't been in the water for years now, but planning on that changing soon !). I've had dive watches in the past that were so bright that they almost caused vision issues when worn during night dives and having a functional watch for the conditions of the dive was always a big consideration for me. 

The lume on the U1 seems to be just right.....Easy to read at a glance and bright without being borderline painful to look at when your eyes are acclimated to dark . I think the lighting conditions that night in the Opera house were very similar to those likely to be encountered on a night-time dive and on some daytime dives, especially in murky conditions. Lume typically doesn't matter a whole lot on most recreational, daytime dives in my opinion until you start getting below 30' or so. It does matter in murky conditions and at night but I think achieving a good balance between brightness and dial design is far more important than simply overwhelming the watch with luminosity. There are times in the water when the brighter lume is definitely not an advantage nor is it desired, at least by me !

I didn't buy the U1 thinking it would be my next dive watch but that's exactly what it will most likely be. I suspect I'll appreciate it even more so in a dive environment....! Here it is on an Erika's:


----------



## dino888

beautiful black minimalistic feel


----------



## wkw

Thank you for the superb review. 

I am a fan of Sinn watches since 2000 and I have purchased slight more than 10 beautiful watches since and never get rid of any. 

I have my heart in pilot watches so I did not pay much attention on the diver’s watches. I once helped my co-worker to order a U1 a few years ago. When I received the watch from Germany, I inspected it and I told myself this is an interesting piece.

The U1 variant I like the most is a special edition with green (or olive drab) color. Unfortunately I believe it is no longer available. 

Thanks for offering such a detailed analysis and I’m quite certain my next Sinn purchase is likely a U1 or U2.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aabikrman

Here's the U1 on another strap:


----------



## emiTstI

I'm 2 1/2 years late to this party, but read the review. Very impressive ... especially since English is not his first language. It's good he presents the +\-'s. And kudos to all with the follow-on posts. Also very insightful.

While I don't have a U-model (yet ), I do love my Sinn EZM 13 for all of the reasons others have stated for loving their U's.

Thanks for letting me crash the party!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yourwatch617

Great strap choice


----------



## rabbit3001

WOW! I'm impressed that my little write-up still gets all that love even after more than two years! I'm really happy you all are enjoying it and maybe even found it helpful.

I think it's just fair to give a little update from my end. The U1 was sold about a year ago (what can I say? Life of a WIS ). Not because it was faulty or anything, it's just that being a collegian, it felt excessive. I'm not comfortable anymore, owning such an expensive watch in the current state of my life and financial situation. 
I now only have my Sumo left, which I dearly love and wear every day on a MN Swick strap. 

All that said though, I still stand behind everything I said about the U1 100%. If money were no object, I would happily buy another one any day. Sinn tool watches really are incredible and unique. 
So even with mine being gone, for anyone on the fence: just do it!!! You won't regret buying a Sinn if you regard it as a tool in the first place. 

Again, thanks so much guys and gals for showing all the love!


----------



## aabikrman

rabbit3001 said:


> WOW! I'm impressed that my little write-up still gets all that love even after more than two years! I'm really happy you all are enjoying it and maybe even found it helpful.
> 
> I think it's just fair to give a little update from my end. The U1 was sold about a year ago (what can I say? Life of a WIS ). Not because it was faulty or anything, it's just that being a collegian, it felt excessive. I'm not comfortable anymore, owning such an expensive watch in the current state of my life and financial situation.
> I now only have my Sumo left, which I dearly love and wear every day on a MN Swick strap.
> 
> All that said though, I still stand behind everything I said about the U1 100%. If money were no object, I would happily buy another one any day. Sinn tool watches really are incredible and unique.
> So even with mine being gone, for anyone on the fence: just do it!!! You won't regret buying a Sinn if you regard it as a tool in the first place.
> 
> Again, thanks so much guys and gals for showing all the love!


That was a great write up/review you wrote way back when...! I hope your personal situation changes very soon so that your comfort level is such that you feel good about owning a U1 once more.

On a different note, I never would have guessed that the U1 would become my favorite watch but it certainly did. The watch seems to exude personality that for me, is not conveyed in pictures. I agree with you completely, they truly are incredible watches for all the reasons you and others so eloquently expressed. Thanks again for sharing your perceptions and thoughts and best of luck ! (How about a write-up of your Sumo ????)


----------



## bopat23

I came by this post while I'm researching a U1 S. This is a fantastic review, and really reinforced a lot of interesting points that makes me strongly consider the U1. The irony that the OP sold his watch a year after this great post singing its praises, however, always reminds me that nothing in life is permanent.... especially when it comes to collecting watches!


----------



## Rick11743

Always liked the U1


----------



## SLR400

I've read this review several times and coincidentally ended up selling my U1 two years ago. At first I didn't miss it as I still had my UX SDR which I love, but after reading this review again I realised I missed the U1 and so have managed to find another which is due any time now. It's a great shame that you had to sell your U1 OP you certainly shared a journey together and I hope some day you will be reunited with your original U1 as you seemed to share such a connection with it as demonstrated in your fantastic review, probably the best I have ever had the privilege to read. The number of comments that it has generated is also testimony to this, the whole thread is a great read and shows there is some great love for the U1. Happy Easter everyone, stay safe.


----------



## Edwardc

Thanks for the review. I don't own a Sinn but this model is the first one that would make me consider getting one.


----------



## Time4Playnow

I had read your excellent review, @rabbit3001, about a year ago, around the time I got my first Sinn - the U1-ST.  That watch is fantastic, and (to me at least) is quite the stunner in the looks department.

I like the U1-ST so much that I wanted another U1, with the black dial and red hands. It looks much different from my U1-ST. So my new U1 arrived today, and is now a companion to my U1-ST. :-!

How I came upon your review a second time....I was wondering if the case BACK of the U1 is also made of submarine steel. I assumed it was, but did a google search to see what I'd find. Sure enough you covered that in your original review. (I'd guess that you got that info from Sinn) Nice to know that the bezel and crown are also made of sub steel.

Thanks again for a great review, and I'm sure another U1 will be in your future one day!


----------



## t3bkmzd

The brushed steel is unique, kinda like pvd?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Wow! What a tremendous and intriguing review, which I read yesterday for the first time! I have had my eyes on the U1 for literally over a decade. And have come back to research it countless times. I decided long ago, however, that in the case of this particular watch I was not going to get one because there is/was no Authorized Dealer here in Canada. It had to be a watch that I bought brand new (which is really OK because of the very reasonable IMHO MSRP). A couple of days ago, two wonderful things happened: 1) I learned that now there is an AD in Canada for Sinn, 2) The watch has a "captive" bezel. I learned about this attribute from the owner of our local Breitling AD, who told me about the screws on the Breitling bezel that attach the bezel to the actual case. He also told me about the amazing number of Rolex Submariners and other brands that he gets for repair as their bezels have detached from the case.

As far as your comments about the play in the bezel, I had known about the issue of sand/dust etc. building up under the bezel. But I only learned about the part where it is easier to move the bezel with only your thumb. Now I feel even better! And I had read somewhere about the lume being a unique grade so that it shines for a longer period of time. That has been my gripe with most expensive lumed watches, that they glow brightly initially, then fade out after only an hour or two, sometimes a bit longer.

Now, after saying all this, please note that I am not a diver. After decades of buying and flipping watches, I am making a concentrated effort to greatly reduce the size of my collection, and I want to have only one dive watch, and I want something that is incredibly robust and has an impressive depth rating. The engineering for this watch is incredible as it achieves the depth rating and there is no Helium Escape Valve. I love the idea of the submarine steel and also the tegimented bezel. I am also a huge fan of the "lego" style markers and hands, and the readability of the entire dial.

I have owned a Rolex Submariner for a total on one month, and a couple of Omega Seamaster models including the Trilogy edition. And a Bremont Supermarine, an Oris Diver 65, a YEMA. They are all gone. I just figure that the U1 has all the attributes of a perfect dive watch (bearing in mind, once again, I am not a diver), simply because if I am going to have a dive watch, I want the best. And I don't want one that looks like a Rolex Sub. Don't get me wrong, I totally respect Rolex as a brand. It's just that I have never owned a watch in my life that has had the number of glances that my Sub got in the month I owned it. And I really love the Deepsea Sea Dweller, but it simply is not the watch for me. For one thing, to most people it just looks like a Submariner, and I don't want the attention. I love the U1 because it is totally unique in looks, but it has all the attributes of a fantastic dive watch. And, from what I can tell having not yet owned it, it is an incredible value even at full MSRP!

Again, thanks for your great and candid review. I certainly hope that my first U1 works as well for me!

Cheers,
Carl

edit: Just to add a couple of remarks, since I just finished reading the entire thread. I am really glad I had the patience to wait until we got an AD here in Canada. Importing from the US to Canada - and vice versa if sending it back for repair - is a very daunting task to me. And I want not want that to spoil my enjoyment of the watch. Nevertheless, the AD is in Calgary and not here in Vancouver, but still far better than having to ship international. And I have 100% confidence in purchasing from them. The gentleman I talked to also has a high regard for, and knowledge of the Sinn brand, and I never got the feeling he was trying a hard sell. Rather his passion for the brand shone through. Only 3 more sleeps until I get it! One of the most highly anticipated watches I have ever bought, and I have had many.

I also forgot to mention how much I appreciate your many excellent photos. Certainly best I have seen so far. I will, of course, do my version of a "review" when I get my U1, and hope to get some decent photos. Thanks again!


----------



## nimzotech

Das Boot









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattblack

rabbit3001 said:


> Today I'd like to share my experience with you regarding my Sinn U1 while trying to illustrate that most of Sinn's watches are far more (or less) than what they appear to be at a first glance.
> I might very well go into detail once I begin typing and English is not my mother tongue, so please be warned. Also, I only have my iPhone at hand so photography might fall a little short on this one.
> Now that we've got that out of the way, sit back, get yourself a cup of coffee (preferably in the super awesome WUS mug) and I hope that you enjoy my write up!
> 
> *How We First Met:*
> 
> View attachment 12063530
> 
> 
> My story with the U1 began back in January 2016 when I bought my first one at an AD in my home town. It truly was love at the first sight. The model that aroused my interest was tegimented and on the Chronissimo leather strap (picture above).
> At this point I've been into watches for maybe 5 months and of course I've been looking at the higher end offerings of the big Swiss brands already, including the Omega SMPc, the Tudor Black Bay and Pelagos and the Rolex Submariner.
> Being a collegian with a side job at a gas station, my watch budget didn't allow for a big purchase at first. But after more than a year of saving every penny (or well, cent) I was finally ready to pull the trigger on the U1.
> It was my first watch for well over 1000€.
> To this point, I've owned a Seiko SKX007 (honestly, who hasn't owned a nice automatic, budget friendly Seiko at one point?!), a Citizen NY0040 and finally a Squale 1521 in PVD. All of these have always been sold to fund the next bigger purchase and so the Squale 1521 had to make space for the U1.
> My expectations were very high. I expected a luxury item for this kind of money and that's when the hot mess began. At this point in time, I was a snob. I have to admit that. I wanted a flawless product for my money, at least meeting, if not exceeding my expectations.
> I'm VERY hard to please as a customer, I also got to admit that, so it was well within the first week of owning my tiny pocket submarine when I noticed that the bezel had quite a bit of play. I was shocked. I was certain that something broke inside the bezel mechanic as all my previous watches never had such a strange and maybe even sloppy bezel action.
> So I contacted Sinn just to be told in a lengthy reply that it was just how it's meant to be. I was very upset - I thought that they just didn't care about me as a customer and even worse, their own product ...
> But I still adored this incredibly special and unique design. So what was the next logical thing for me to do? - Right, sell it, buy another U1 while having my fingers crossed that this one would be better. And in fact, the second one was. At least a tiny bit. But I still wasn't satisfied. So the game started all over again until I ended up with my FOURTH U1 which still featured this sloppy bezel action. In retrospect I should have just sent my first U1 in to let Sinn at least try to "fix" the bezel.
> Needless to say that I lost quite a bit of money while playing this "game" just to end up in the position of no longer being able to be happy with the U1 (life of a WIS, what can I say?). So No. 4 went, and in came a Tudor Black Bay which also only stayed for a month even though no matter how hard I tried, I wasn't able to find a single flaw with the watch. But why didn't it satisfy me? I've kept asking myself this very question for quite some time and by now I finally know the answer. But more on that later on ...
> 
> *My U1 Today:*
> 
> View attachment 12063546
> 
> 
> In late April this year while randomly scrolling through Chrono24, I stumbled across a brand new U1 with the ETA2824-2 still inside. People who know their stuff probably also know that I managed to pull off the impossible in this instance. For people who aren't into Sinn as much: yes this is THAT rare since Sinn switched to the Sellita SW200-1 in early 2013.
> Given that my opinion about the U1 has changed quite drastically since I last owned one, plus the seller being an AD, who even had Sinn confirm that indeed an ETA was ticking inside, I decided to break my piggy bank and go for it! And to this day I'm super glad I did and I can honestly say that I've discovered a side of the U1 that changed everything for me. Even though my current example isn't perfect yet. She still needs to see the doctor once again before I can enjoy her to the fullest. Sinn however is already aware of that and they offered me to fix my U1 at any time so I can't help but be pleased with that.
> 
> *What Most People Don't Understand About Sinn:*
> 
> View attachment 12063554
> 
> 
> In my opinion many people sadly can't appreciate Sinn watches to their fullest potential because their image of Sinn is askew.
> In the following I refer mainly to Sinn's diver's watches as well as their aviation pieces.
> Most buyers think that they spent possibly thousands of dollars on a luxury item and that couldn't be further from the truth IMHO. In fact I believe that this is one of the main reasons for flipping an aforementioned Sinn.
> This very passage might be a bit controversial and of course you can always disagree with me but no matter what, I'd love to hear your opinion.
> 
> Again, I've also been guilty for regarding Sinn watches as luxury items and maybe even a status symbol, but after flipping a few very nice and even luxury watches myself, I realized more and more that Sinn watches are in a different category all together. Once the realization hit me like a freighttrain my interest in Sinn was afire again.
> The next thing I did was bombarding the Sinn customer service with countless technical questions (I can highly recommend that by the way for anyone interested in knowing more about their Sinn :-!) which were all answered in great detail. I was even referred to the head of technical development himself who handled my extensive interrogation very friendly and professionally.
> After all my questions were finally answered (thanks again to Mr. Schonefeld), my opinion on Sinn was set:
> Sinn watches are no luxury goods. Sinn build tools. And even though the term tool watch is heavily over used these days, if you ask me, that's exactly what Sinn watches are. They are highly specialized tools for professionals. Whether or not you are looking for something like that, is of course up to you. But I really encourage everyone to regard Sinn as just that. And once you really think about it, it just makes sense. I can assure you that the Sinn watch you receive is sophisticated all the way through. No matter what I asked Mr. Schonefeld, Sinn has a ginormous list of specifications and tolerances right up to the last screw. Examples?
> 
> I noticed that the lume on my U1 was pretty dim compared to my Seiko SRP777 new turtle and that the hands were brighter than the dial. Being the hard to please customer that I am, I decided to ask Sinn about that to make sure that nothing on my watch was defective or out of tolerance. Less than one hour after asking, I received a lengthy reply about Sinn's lume specifications and that's when I noticed how complex designing a watch from scratch really is.
> First of all, the compound Sinn use isn't just regular Super-LumiNova C1. The specifications for the U1 for example read, that being a diver's watch, the lume should rather be long lasting instead of super bright at first (one of the more common things U1 owners seem to complain about). That's because Sinn can't just assume that every diver "charges up" their passively lumed watch right before entering the water. Rather, e.g. some special force members might go diving in the middle of the night, in which case the watch probably hasn't seen any kind of light for hours, yet they need a clearly readable watch. A luminous compound that's bright at first might look cooler but in fact it wastes so much of the stored energy at the beginning that this wasted energy is missing to keep the watch illuminated in the long run.
> That's why Sinn have a luminous compound made just for them that meets their specifications.
> There even is a specification for the application of the lume. In this case the spec. reads that the hands and the bezel pip should always be brighter than the dial markings to assist the reading of the most important functions underwater. That's apparently especially important since the diver's cognitive abilities might be reduced at times, while submerged.
> I think it's pretty impressive what Sinn included in their lume spec. sheet and again, it just all makes sense.
> And I can assure anyone out there, worrying about the supposedly poor lume of the U1, that the watch is always easily readable once your eyes are adjusted to the dark environment, even after more than 10 hours! I tested that myself. I don't know about you guys, but that's just what I ultimately want when it comes to lume.
> 
> Another example I can give from the top of my head is about my former nemesis: bezel play!
> It's true that the bezel on my Black Bay felt like heaven. It was just a pleasure to operate. But boy, once either the watch or my hands (Lord behold, or even both) came in contact with the slightest amount of water, the bezel jammed regularly and I simply couldn't even get a grip on it. That makes it useless for actual diving if you ask me, as a nonprofessional diver.
> Now looking at my U1, yes, the bezel has play in every direction and it doesn't feel nearly as satisfying to play with it but it is THE perfect bezel for actual diving.
> Just like the lume of Sinn watches, the bezel is just thought out all the way through.
> After asking Mr. Schonefeld about the function of the bezel, he again revealed to me what Sinn had to incorporate into their design, in order to create, in my opinion, the perfect dive watch bezel.
> First of all the bezel has to be operable at any time, in even the harshest environments and maybe even with the thickest gloves on. That's why Sinn designed the bezels on their diver's watches to be a tad looser so that the diver can operate the bezel using one thumb only. That's also the reason for these pill-shaped cutouts on the edge of the bezel. Apparently they turned out to offer the best grip in even the most severe conditions.
> I can also confirm that out of all my watches, the bezel on my U1 is by far the easiest to operate at any given moment. Furthermore, a little bit of room or play under the bezel is needed so that dirt, salt - or even ice crystals won't build up as easily, which might, in the end, lead to an inoperable bezel. Needless to say that no serious diver or operator would ever want that to happen. While enabling all these features listed above, the bezel is still extremely secure and mine has never moved unintentionally.
> Simply put: Sinn's bezels are designed for real divers. How often did the bezels on my other watches get stuck after swimming in the ocean? I stopped counting by now. I mean yes, that was always fixable by putting the watch in a sink full of warm water back in the hotel room, but right "in the field'" the bezel was useless often times.
> So please keep that in mind when buying a Sinn watch as I've heard even very seasoned watch reviewers complain about the odd bezel action.
> 
> *Conclusion:*
> 
> View attachment 12063586
> 
> 
> All that said, if you aren't looking for that tool like aspect in a watch and rather want a tightly engineered piece of jewelry, which of course also has it's merits that we enjoy so much at times, better look elsewhere or you might end up being disappointed.
> Don't get me wrong, the U1 is still engineered to tight tolerances so that it performs impeccably as a tool, but it simply isn't meant to be a luxury good in the first place, if you ask me.
> At this point I'd like to include that I'm well aware that many might argue that the only true "tool divers" out there are quartz watches or maybe even cheap, reliable mechanical watches like the SKX007, because they are affordable and just an extra piece of security for the diver, since no one dives without a diving computer anyways anymore. But I'd disagree with that.
> No matter what area you choose to look at, there are always high end tools for absolutely everything. There are high end chainsaws, high end lawn mowers, high end mixers, high end knives and heck, I even saw a high end apple cutter once! ... you get the point.
> Would cheaper tools often times work as well as their high end counter parts? In 95% of the cases I'd definitely say yes, but when it comes to those last 5%, now that's what high end tools are built for!
> So for me personally the description of high end diving tools is what fits Sinn diving watches best. And in fact, the U1 was independently tested and certified as a piece of diving equipment, not just a divers watch.
> Yes, the U1 might be superfluous in a world full of diving computers, but that doesn't diminish it's capability as a tool in the first place.
> 
> *Finally Onto The Review:*
> 
> I'm glad that you made it this far! :-!
> I really think that all the above needed to be said to hopefully help potential buyers make a decision, as I think this point of view might change the way you look at a Sinn watch from now on.
> Before I dive into the actual review however (pun intended), I feel that I need to state that my watch already has been sent back to Sinn, because the milling of my case wasn't the way it should be. Without hesitation Sinn agreed to replace the faulty section of the case and they even tried to further adjust my movements accuracy, which however sadly didn't turn out all that well. That's why I earlier said that my Sinn needs to be sent to Frankfurt again (all potential fees have been covered by Sinn by the way). So you might want to keep all of that in mind while reading through my review.
> 
> *U1 Sepc. Sheet:*
> 
> View attachment 12063602
> 
> 
> Case diameter: 43mm
> Bezel diameter: 44mm
> Lug to lug: 50.5mm
> Case thickness: 13.8mm
> Case thickness from the mid-section: 11.5mm
> Lug width: 22mm
> Crown diameter: 7mm
> Dial diameter: 32mm
> Weight of the watch head: 112g
> Weight with the large deployant buckle rubber strap, sized for my wrist: 176g
> (It's habitat, my wrist, measures 18cm or 7 inches in circumference)
> 
> *1. Case:*
> 
> View attachment 12063626
> 
> 
> View attachment 12063634
> 
> 
> View attachment 12063642
> 
> 
> View attachment 12063650
> 
> 
> View attachment 12063666
> 
> 
> If you are not familiar with the Sinn U-Series of watches, let me first state that the entire case, including the bezel, the case back and the crown are made of highly corrosion -, and in fact even sea water resistant, submarine steel that is produced by thyssenkrupp AG. They've developed this special steel for the outer hulls of the U212 series of submarines for the German navy. These currently are the most modern non-nuclear submarines in the world. Why Sinn chose this steel is very obvious. It's sea water resistant, without any kind of residual magnetism and around 155% harder than regular 316L stainless steel, which is usually used for all kinds of watches. Furthermore the steel's ductility makes it very crack resistant.
> The case is made by SUG (Sächsische Uhrentechnologie GmbH Glashütte) and is rather classically shaped with downward curving lugs, which, in combination with the slightly protruding case back and the crown at 4, which even has a little recessed area on the flank of the watch, should allow the watch to be worn very comfortably.
> The lug to lug length of slightly over 50mm might sound intimidating at first but we'll get to that later on. The watch certainly is big but not too big. It's designed as a tool, remember? And the last thing a diver wants is "searching" for the time on a tiny watch while welding pipes under an oil rig.
> The case is sealed by viton gaskets which, as far as I know, make the watch helium "proof", meaning, that the watch can do without a helium escape valve. Also these gaskets do a good job keeping out the moisture in the air which normally could penetrate regular gaskets rather easily. This doesn't make the watch completely moisture free but it greatly increases service intervals. Furthermore these special gaskets surly help keeping the watch water tight to up to 1000m/ 100bar.
> The lug width of 22mm makes sense in comparison to the rest of the case. I usually am a fan of watches with a 20mm lug width but I can't help but love the proportions here. The distance from the spring bar to the case is rather small however and you have to really squeeze a 1.5mm thick Nato strap through there, but it works in the end.
> The case back is a slightly domed cap which displays all the important specs of the watch, as well as an individual serial number.
> I appreciate that Sinn kept it classic in the case department. This makes the case itself quite versatile. Also: Lug holes! b-)
> 
> *2. Bezel:*
> 
> View attachment 12063626
> 
> 
> The unidirectional bezel, as mentioned above, is also made out of submarine steel. In addition, it's also undergone Sinn's tegiment(ation?) process which not only makes the material ever so slightly darker, but increases it's hardness to about 1500 Vickers (for comparison, regular 316L offers about 220 Vickers (At this point I'd also like to add that it's possible to order the U1 fully tegimented, meaning with a tegimented case and bracelet. This however not only increases the watch's hardness but it's cost as well)). This added scratch resistance is important since Sinn opted for a milled out and hand painted bezel, as opposed to a standard aluminum/ceramic insert which in theory always could become loose! This superlative hardness makes you worry less about potentially damaging the numbers on the bezel. For even further protection the bezel is secured into place by 3 screws (the 4th screw at 12 o'clock is only there to prevent the metal ring that attaches the bezel to the case, from rotating). This system allows the bezel not only to remain in place in case of a hard knock but also to be swapped easily (e.g. should you wish for a SDR bezel to mix things up).
> The bezel itself rides on a thin metal ring with portions of it bent up so that they prevent the bezel from rotating clockwise, while also acting as a spring which keeps the bezel in place, once set. This feature prevents accidentally lengthening the bottom time so that the diver always has enough air for his ascent.
> The bezel rotates with 60 clicks all the way around with just the right amount of effort to move it.
> As mentioned before, it has some play which doesn't bother me the slightest. The bezel was always usable with one thumb and I really came to appreciate that, as it's a very fast and convenient way to set it.
> At 12 o'clock sits an oversized luminous triangle, which, as far as I know, is held in place by the screw at 12 o'clock. It lines up perfectly in my case. This wide area of lume is incredibly easy to locate in the dark.
> The first 15 minutes on the bezel are highlighted in black, in 30 second increments, while the rest of the minute marks are painted in red, to visually take them back a little.
> The contrast between the silverish bezel and the black paint works really well. Although all the numbers are quite small. On the SDR version of the watch, the contrast on the bezel is even better, making it an even more potent bezel for diving IMO.
> 
> *3. Crown:*
> 
> View attachment 12063706
> 
> 
> View attachment 12063730
> 
> 
> View attachment 12063746
> 
> 
> The screw down crown is cleverly located at 4 o'clock which puts it out of the way for your wrist to move as freely as possible.
> The knurling makes gripping the crown very easy, even with gloves on. It takes about 4 full rotations to unscrew the crown. A little twist is necessary for it to pop out into the winding position. This however is mostly the case with new watches in my experience and it might very well change over time, so that it instantly pops into the winding position after unscrewing the crown.
> The ETA2824-2 in my U1 is the smoothest I've wound so far. Even the Black Bay with the same caliber wasn't as smooth. The crown flawlessly jumps between the different setting modes with very little wobble.
> Screwing the crown back down always works smoothly on the first try and I haven't worried about cross threading it once.
> On the tip of the crown, we find an old-school "S" for Sinn (which Sinn apparently used in the late 60's) but to me, it looks a bit like the Seiko S and the Skittles S had a baby.
> 
> *4. Dial:*
> 
> View attachment 12063674
> 
> 
> View attachment 12063778
> 
> 
> View attachment 12063786
> 
> 
> View attachment 12063850
> 
> 
> The dial is a glossy black which somehow still looks matt. No idea how else to describe it. Being black, it again fits the utilitarian nature of the U1.
> Hour markers are a stark white which offers an amazing contrast to the dial. They were all printed with Sinn's lume formula. And now it gets special, if you ask me.
> Sinn designers outdid themselves with the U1, if you ask me. Instead of copying the standard and maybe even classic dive watch face (triangle at 12, bars at (3,) 6 and 9 and dots everywhere else), they decided to implement little rectangles like I've never seen before (maybe closest to a Tudor Snowflake dial). At 3, 6, 9 and 12, the rectangles are way longer than elsewhere so that you can always easily locate where 12 o'clock is. This is further aided by again a little white rectangle under the 12 o'clock marker.
> Matching these very functional indices, Sinn chose a gigantic, white minute hand with a little tip to help precisely tell and set the time. Retaining the overall theme, the hour hand is just a shorter version of the minute hand which just makes sense. Both aforementioned hands feature a red base which is traditionally used in Sinn tool watches. The base on the hour hand displays more red which helps differentiate the hands even more (not that this is needed). The white portion of the hands is thickly hand applied luminous compound.
> The red second hand is a little funky. At first it looks a bit like a classic meatball or lollipop second hand, just blurred out. In contrast to these classic second hand designs, it's not the "big part" of the hand that's applied with lume. Rather, it's it's tip and a small portion under the square as well. It kind of reminds me of a lighthouse. This might be the only shortcoming when it comes to the dial though. I think it would have been wiser to apply lume on the square and Mr. Schonefeld had to agree on that. He said that in this instance they wanted to match the second hand to the overall design and so it's function is not optimal. It's still usable however. Also, I couldn't help but notice that the white stripe under the square isn't quite the same length as the white tip. This could be improved IMO.
> Written under the 12 o'clock marker is the word "Sinn" in white and cursive. Above the 6 o'clock marker the dial reads "U1" "AUTOMATIK" "1000m/100bar". This time in red to visually put it in the background and that truly works. Quite small and in fact nearly invisible, we find "Made in Germany" in a glossy black partly left, and partly right next to the 6 o'clock marker, just above the minute ring.
> Speaking of which, each minute marking is just a plain, white, non-luminous stroke which harmonizes fairly well with the rest of the dial.
> At 3 o'clock we also find a date display with a matching black background and white numbers on it. It's centered quite well as far as I can tell but I've noticed that I can sometimes look into the mechanic through there, when the light hits the dial in the right angle (look at the last picture above). I'll have that checked once my U1 is in Frankfurt for re-adjusting.
> All in all, the positioning of the date is great as it usually always disappears completely until you really look for it. However I can't help but wonder if a red printing on the black wheel would have looked even better (take the EZM3 for instance).
> The dial truly is the overall highlight for me. It's unique, functional and pretty at the same time. Also it's incredibly easy to tell the time at just a quick glance. I think that has been pulled off only a handful of times in the history of dive watches.
> To me, the U1's dial design definitely will become, or even already is, an absolute classic!
> 
> *5. Crystal:*
> 
> View attachment 12063802
> 
> 
> Protecting the dial is a 3.5mm thick, flat sapphire crystal with AR coating on both sides, which sits nearly flush with the bezel, only protruding by a fraction of a millimeter. Sinn state that their AR coating is hardened to 1800 Vickers which, in theory, should make it nearly as hard as sapphire itself.
> When clean, the crystal completely disappears at basically any angle, giving the impression that you could touch the dial and hands if you wanted to. It smudges relatively easy however which I personally don't mind. If this bothers you, you might find yourself wiping the crystal clean quite frequently during the day.
> To me, the AR coating is a big plus and I don't understand why people often complain about it. It might scratch sooner or later, but I don't care about any kind of wear on my watches to be honest. If it would scratch, you could always easily have the crystal replaced or the coating removed entirely, so I don't see a problem in this regard whatsoever.
> Furthermore I'm not a fan of highly reflective crystals, like on the Black Bay, so for me, an outer layer of AR is a must.
> 
> *6. Lume:*
> 
> View attachment 12063818
> 
> 
> View attachment 12063826
> 
> 
> The lume, as mentioned already, can be summed up in one word: functional. It simply just works.
> It isn't the best in the business by any means but it does just exactly what Sinn wanted it to do: being consistently bright for as long as possible.
> The small surface area of the second hand makes it the smallest illuminating part of the dial, which sometimes can't be spotted as quickly as everything else. But it's always there when you need it, slowly sweeping around to confirm that the watch is still running.
> I will say however that Seikos new LumiBrite formula is just unbeatable in my experience. My SRP777 is bright like a torch at first for maybe the first hour and then drops to the same level of brightness as the U1 (maybe even a little brighter). Only after 8 hours + my U1 finally was able to beat the SRP777 which then started to fade quite rapidly.
> 
> *7. Movement:*
> 
> To me, the right movement is crucial in an instrument like watch.
> I now openly confess that I cannot quite warm up with Sellita. Maybe it's the name, or the knowledge that they simply just copied the 2824-2 or that ETA successfully produces the 2824 since the 70's, while Sellita in comparison just started. I can't quite put my finger on it.
> I know however that the second I spotted a brand new U1 which still had the ETA inside (probably my favorite workhorse movement) I had to make a decision as fast as possible and I'm glad I did! I really think that I purchased the last brand new U1 with an ETA caliber out there - and even from an AD with the full two year warranty.
> Anyhow, the movement Sinn chose to power the venerable U1 was just the right choice in my book. The top grade 2824-2 is extremely reliable, pretty robust, decently accurate and super cost effective and easy to repair. Since I basically always wear my watch 24/7 the 38h power reserve is more than enough for me.
> One should not forget that Sinn use special oils that enable the watch to function from -30° to up to 70° Celsius without a noticeable variation in accuracy!
> All that said, logically I'm sure that the Sellita SW200-1 would perform equally well. There must be a reason why brands like Sinn, Oris and even IWC trust Sellita as their movement supplier. Furthermore Sinn is very happy with Sellita as their partner and I think we should support that. But I couldn't be happier with my ETA powered U1!
> My example currently runs at -5 sec per day since the failed attempt to adjust it. However, when I received it, it was nearly bang on with only about +1 sec per day! I hope this can be restored somehow once my watch is in Frankfurt once again.
> 
> *8. Strap Options:
> 
> View attachment 12063962
> *
> 
> View attachment 12063834
> 
> 
> View attachment 12063842
> 
> 
> View attachment 12063866
> 
> 
> View attachment 12063874
> 
> 
> I chose my U1 to come on the famous Sinn silicone strap with the large deployant buckle with a diver's extension, which sits seamlessly to the case. There is also a small butterfly clasp available that might suit smaller wrists better. Also, one can purchase the U1 on a metal bracelet which is immensely comfortable and robust, as well as a waterproof leather strap which looks mighty cool too.
> For me however, who's owned every possible strap at some point, the silicone strap is the one that makes the U1 shine. It's exactly the color the dial is and it's pre curved to fit one's wrist like a glove.
> The strap reads "Sinn" in the nice, cursive font like on the dial on one side. The other side is just plain. The stainless steel dual trigger clasp is fairly sturdy and inspires confidence. On the outside of the buckle, again "Sinn" is written in cursive and on the inside you can read "Edelstahl" which translates to stainless steel. Being a regular stainless steel (probably 316L) the clasp scratches more easily than the case of the watch.
> Since mine isn't tegimented however I could always have it re-blasted should I ever grow tired of the beaten up look (which I highly doubt to be honest).
> The clasp is on the larger side which suits the overall aesthetic of the entire package. The divers extension is of the simple kind and adds about 16mm to the overall length of the strap. This should be sufficient for usage over a 5mm wet suit. It opens and closes very crisply and is overall fun to play with.
> It probably also should be noted that there is no option for micro adjustment on the big clasp. But since you have to cut the strap to your liking anyway, you can adjust the length in 5mm increments which to me is definitely sufficient! My wrist swells and shrinks quite a bit during the day so that in my case, it doesn't make any sense to have finer adjustment points. But maybe I just got lucky and got the perfect fit, who knows.
> 
> *9. Wearability And Comfort:*
> 
> View attachment 12063898
> 
> 
> View attachment 12063890
> 
> 
> View attachment 12063906
> 
> 
> View attachment 12063930
> 
> 
> View attachment 12063914
> 
> 
> View attachment 12063938
> 
> 
> The U1 is very comfortable. It might appear large on paper but on my 18cm/ 7 inch wrist, it's really not.
> It isn't close to overlapping the edges of my upper wrist portion at all. Thanks to the domed case back, the case also nestles in quite a bit which effectively makes the watch only 11.5mm tall, when worn. I haven't developed any hot spots while wearing the watch, nor was my wrist tired after an exhausting day of wearing the U1. Moreover I couldn't feel the crown poke into the back of my hand at all.
> The silicone strap is velvety smooth and only makes me sweat a bit when I'm doing sports.
> The only negative here could potentially be the big buckle. While balancing the watch head out very well, I would have wished for a smaller option with a diver's extension, preferably even a tang buckle.
> 
> *My Final Opinion:
> 
> View attachment 12063946
> 
> 
> View attachment 12063538
> *
> 
> To me, the U1 is full of personality. Maybe even more so than any other watch I've seen.
> Is it perfect? No. Is it super versatile? No. Will it appeal to everyone? Definitely Not! But It's entirely it's own design and I greatly respect and appreciate that.
> But that's not all. While being it's own thing, in the sea of submariner lookalikes, it still manages to be easily readable at a glance under every type of condition without looking plain and boring. That's a very hard combination to pull off in my book and that's the stuff icons are made of!
> Logically the U1 never should be my favorite watch. But somehow it is. I normally tend to gravitate towards smaller, more versatile time pieces which play it safer.
> It even got so far that I put the U1 up for sale in a moment of weakness, just after it came back from Frankfurt, but luckily I came to my senses and withdrew it again before someone was seriously interested. Funny thing is: I've never ever withdrawn a watch once up for sale. For me this always is a permanent decision but oddly it was different this time and I've learned my lesson never to sell the U1 again.
> The aforementioned attraction towards smaller and more versatile watches lately made me reconsider a Tudor Pelagos. In a comparison thread of the Pelagos and a Sinn T2 on another big watch forum however I stumbled across a post by someone named "Hoppy". His reply was what made me have my "aha-moment".
> I hope it's okay to cite him as I think it's quite important for you to understand my situation with the watches of my past and why not a single one of them stayed for all too long (also it's the answer to the Tudor Black Bay mystery I left open at the beginning).
> " ... While I love it in photos, I found the Pelagos somewhat boring in person. It is a very nice piece and is the size the Sub should be, but it almost has a lack of personality in person. Kind lf like a model who is stunning in photos but can't hold a conversation. You'd still tap it to say you did, but she isn't likely a keeper. ...".
> The last two sentences totally describe my past adventures with the Black Bay and maybe even the MM300. Both very pretty watches in pictures and so highly praised that I just had to try them. But I quickly realized that something was missing and I never could put my finger on what that special something was, but I now have the answer. It's personality!
> I should also mention that I'm a one watch person at heart and that's why it was always vital for me to have a fitting piece even for formal occasions. That might also have scared me away from the U1 the first time. Now that my entire perception has changed however, I no longer worry about versatility. Sure - there are watches that are a total no go with a suit IMO but I'm confident that I can and will pull off a U1 on a black Sinn alligator leather strap next time formal attire is required.
> In the end, the U1 is just an extension of my personality and it ultimately embodies everything that I was looking for in a watch. It's definitely not perfect. But it doesn't need to be. I absolutely love every second of wearing it. Every time I see one, it instantly makes me smile and I get that warm feeling inside my chest that it is THE watch for me. I truly never experienced that before.
> 
> Anyway, thank you very much for taking the time and reading my little write up. I'm sure I forgot something important but if that's the case I'm simply going to edit the text again. In the future I'll make sure to include some action shots as well!
> Please let me know your thoughts and maybe even own experiences - I'd love to read them!
> 
> P.S.: Greetings to Bill P., Sinn moderator on here, who inspired me to do this review!
> 
> Cheers, Dom


Brilliant review. 
Done it for me, going to buy one.thanks


----------



## Impeccable Watches

Excellent read!


----------



## JD10

Awesome review. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivarm

A very thorough and insightful review. I’m currently contemplating a U1 vs U50.


----------



## SethBullock

Love this watch. Those hands and indices are so unique.


----------

